# My First Post - Go Easy ;-)



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Evening All,

This is my first post, so go easy ;-)

I've been training for about a year, but my goals then were different to what they are now and I knew nothing about nutrition.

I'm 6ft 6, and weigh in currently at 105Kg or about 16.5stone which by my thinking is quite heavy, and I have a 44inch chest which i think is quite broad, and yet when you look at me... I'm Skinny!!!

(Photo Attached)

I'm currently taking 3 lots of protein shakes per day (USN Muscle Fuel Dynamic, 53g Protein, 13g l-glutamine) each with 40g of oats and a banana in, and just started on Creatine last week.

I'm eating 6 or 7 meals a day, lots of chicken, lots of wholemeal.

I'm doing the basics in terms of weights at the moment - i.e. lifting the heaviest weights I can without going daft (i.e. 1RM) and not going in to isolation exercises.

What tips can any give on how to bulk up?

My goal ideally is to be athletically big.

All help greatfully received.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Never mind what supplements you are on, what are you eating???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ok ;P

Example Day:

06:00 - 4 Creatine Tabs, 1x Protein Shake (With Oats & Banana)

06:30 - Workout, 2 Bottles Sports Water

08:00 - 16:00 - 'Graze' on the following:

2x Protein Shakes (With Oats and Banana)

3x Wholemeal Sandwhiches (Egg Mayo or Chicken)

150g Rocket, Spinach, Watercress Salad

4 Pints Water

18:00 - 2x Chicken Breasts, Boiled New Potatoes, Carrots

20:00 - Protein Shake

(Doesn't look that good when I write it down!)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just thought I'd post having come back from the Gym.

Todays workout:

(These three exercises were all on the smith machine, done one after another - is that called a superset?)

3x 8 Squats @ 40Kg

(Broke my right knee years ago so gotta go real easy on squats)

3x 8 Stiff Leg Deadlifts @ 30Kg

(Never deadlifted before so wanted to make sure I got my form correct. Gotta get a trainer to give me some pointers on these)

3x 8 Upright rows @ 30kg

(Anyone know how to stop my wrists clicking on these?? Gonna change to a barbell for this)

3x 10 On the Pec Deck @ 52kg

3x 10 Chest Presses (Machine) @ 52Kg

3x 10 Close Grip Seated Barbell Curls @ 30Kg

3x 10 Seated Rows @ 63Kb

1x 10 Preacher Curls @ 40Kg

2x 10 Preacher Curls @ 30Kg (Arms had gone by then)


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

It looks like you've got off to a pretty good start in your first year. I've got a couple of suggestions which you might consider:

It would definately be a good idea to get a trainer to give you pointers on your form. You do not want to be getting into bad habits now as they're very hard to get rid of down the line.

Next; I'd ditch every exercise you do on a machine for free weights. If done properly the squat and deadlift should not hurt your knee (if they do, get a physio to check it out).

Also, you might want to switch to a upperbody-lowerbody split.

On lower body day your primary exercises should be the squat and deadlift (congrats on already picking out the two best muscle building exercises around). I also like the lunge, front squat and back hyperextension. Get a trainer at the gym to show you how to do these correctly. Your reps and sets look good. NB if you first set is of 8 reps you should be lifting enough that you can't do the same number of reps the next set.

Upperbody exercise: Flat bench, Dips, Pull-ups, Bent over row, Upright row and shoulder press.

Immediately after working out chuck down 50grams protein in a shake and get up to 100grams of carbs (either get a weight gain powder or just have a coke and some fruit or something). This post workout shake alone will probably improve your progress significantly.

Keep eating clean protein and carbs the rest of the day (looks like you're already doing a good job there).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers RuggerBugger.

If I'm working out in an evening I always have a 50g Protein Shake within about 30mins of finishing the gym and then a couple of slices of toast.

If its on a morning I normally slip a protein shake in the car while driving, and sometimes treat myself to a bacon cob.

I had a trainer for 7weeks last year, and I use her everynow and again just for the reason you suggested - being self employed I can't afford anytime of work due to bad lifting.

I used her on Wednesday to get form tips on my deadlifts, which are now working great.

I read somewhere in Mens Health that unless you are already 'big' and working on isolation exercises your body would create more muscle by doing a whole body workout 3/4 days per week. Anyone got any thoughts on this??

I try and do as many exercises as I can on free weights, but I'll get a trainer again next week to show me how to swap from machines to free weights. I know I should do this, but find the pec deck alot easier than butterflies... Cheating I know...!

I was told ages ago that squats and deadlifts were good, but didnt really think anything of it. Did a bit of research recently and spotted just how many muscles they worked. I feel great after workout with those in - dunno what they release into the body but i like it!

Ok so heres my current workout:

4x 6-8 Deadlifts @ 40Kg - Gonna up this to 50Kg next week as I feel comfortable now. Also gonna get on the Olympic bar instead of barbells.

3x 8-10 Squats @ 40Kg - Gonna up this next week but stick to the smith machine until I'm more confident on my knee. Taking Cod Liver Oil and Glucosamine to keep the knee sweet.

3x 8-10 Pec Deck @ 73Kg - Good increase on this since starting on Creatine.

3x 8-10 Lat Pull Down @ 52kg

3x 6-10 Tricep Dips (Not assisted)

3x 6-8 Wide Grip Pullups (Assisted by 30Kg - Aim is to go unassisted)

3x 8-10 Barbell Curls @ 30Kg (Stood up)

3x 8-10 Preacher Curls @ 40Kg

3x 8-10 Flat Bench Press[Dumbells] 22kg Per Hand

3x 8-10 Incline Bench Press[Dumbells] 20Kg Per Hand (Getting tired at this point)

3x 10-12 Seated Rows @ 60kg

5minute half way thorugh run to give the muscles a breather

I'm resting alot less between sets and exercises too.

Diet - well I had a day off today (apart from the vits), but monday/tuesday/wednesday diet was:

3x Protein Shakes (P:53g, C:32g, Glutamin:13g)

2x Granary Subs with Egg Mayo

200g Chicken with 100g Salad

4 Peices Chicken

Evening Meal - Lots of Chicken and Veg and Pasta or Pots

Supplements:

Protein: 53g and 13g l-glutamine in my shakes

4x Creatine Ethyl Ether

1x Ginseng

3x Normal Multi Vit

2x Vitamin D (I read it was a Steriod Hormone???)

2x Vitamin B

1x Vitamin C

1x Cod Liver Oil

1x Calcium and & Glucosamine

And I've just read a paper saying that Vitamin A in large doses acts like a natural muscle building steriod so I'm gonna get my mits on some of that.

I'm tempted to swap to a protein shake with more carbs as i'm struggling for energy on early morning workouts.

All help greatfully received! Cheers for the help so far folks!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Stop eating bread and eat sweet pototo, brown rice, cous cous, heavy fruits like banana and lots of fibrous vegetables instead.

eat more lean chicken breast rather than chicken salads, and pre-prepared sandwiches suck


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Right, i must admit ive not fully read all your threads as im not a great reader, the bit i grasped is that you want to put on weight and it seems to me your diet is not good enough.

1st thing, Diet get this nailed and then get your training nailed.

TRAINING WISE: stick to basic movement (i see you use a pec deck, whats the point, looking at your pic there is nothing there to shape)

CHEST: Bench press X 5 sets - Incline press X 4 sets

BICEPS: BB Curls X 5 sets.

BACK : Pulldopwns to the back of neck X 5 sets - Pulldowns to the front X 3 sets

TRICEPS : Pushdowns X 5 sets

SHOULDERS : BB Press behind the neck X 5 sets - Close grip pull ups to the chin X 4 sets.

LEGS : Squats X 5 sets - Machine leg curls X 4 sets

CALFS : machine X 5 sets

All ive tried to do here is give you easy basic exercises for mass building once you have got the mass then introduce some shapping exercises.

Ref to diet i think you need to eating around 3,500 calories per day and to be honest you look so lean i would just eat for England and see where im at in 6 months. Eat anything dont worry about clean diets your lean and your body will probably burn fat and excess calories away, just concentrate on calories and try to get the protein in there. If you were fatish id say keep the diet clean.

Good luck hopefully this helps a little.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers Ali,

Just switched today to some mass gaining protein shakes with 100g carbs per shake. So three of these per day should add 1800 to 2100 calories to my daily intake.

That photo was uploaded by mistake - thats an older one, added some to my progress pics.

Gonna have a month on this new protein shake, train hard and see how I go. Trying to sort my diet out at the same time, I think im really gonna struggle to get 3500 calories from food???!?!?!

Going to try and switch to as many free weights as I can and move away from the machines.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just back from the gym having followed Ali's routine with a couple of extras thrown in (mainly due to the fact I forgot to take Ali's routine with me...)

Everywhere feels really pumped.

5x 10 Deadlifts @ 50Kg

5x 10 Barbell Shoulder Presses @ 16Kg

5x 6-10 Dumbell Press @ 20kg per hand

5x 6-10 Incline Dumbell Press @ 14Kg Per Hand (Struggling at this point!)

5x 10 Bent Over Rows (Barbell) @ 25Kg

5x 10 Pulldowns To Back Of Neck @ 50Kg

5x 10 Pulldowns To Front @ 50Kg

5x 10 Leg Presses @ 100Kg

5x 10 Calf Lifts @ 100Kg

3x 10 Back Hyper Extension @ 100Kg

3x 10 Weighted Situps @ 80Kg

5x 6 Barbell Curls @ 25kg

5x 10 Tricep Pushdowns @ 50Kg

Just polishing off my 2nd shake of the day (44g Protein, 100g Carbs) and I'm now off in the hunt for huge amounts of food.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

dude, enough with the photos already. what do you want us to tell ya ? stick with the diet, stay focused on the training and get those weights up. simple.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lmao bodyworks - I said go easy! 

fair play.

I'll post some in a month to get comments on how im doing.

Glutes are killing from yesterday! Some ache all over, but still feeling quite pumped.

Just cooked up a huge batch of Sweet Potato and Lean Mince for work next week (cottage pie??)

I am seriously feeling the need to eat all the time at the moment.

Just hope I dont get too fat - got a holiday coming up in may


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just back from a great session at the gym, her of the indoors has commented that my chest is getting bigger, and having weighed myself...

I now weigh in at 17stone! 

Thats my heaviest ever. Sadly I still luck skinny, but were making progress!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yesterdays Food:

Breakfast:

1x Mass Gain Shake (100g Carbs, 44g Protein)

1x Bacon Cob

Lunch Time Meals

2x 250g Lean Mince with 250g Sweet Potato

Evening Meal

Baked Potatos with Cheese and Salad

Pre Workout:

1x Mass Gain Shake

Post Workout:

1x Mass Gain Shake

Early night.

Last nights workout:

Gym was packed and I only had an hour so I had to modify the routine:

3x 6 Dips

5x 8 Cable Curls @ 40kg

3x 8 Bench Press @50kg

3x 6 Bench Press @ 40Kg

5x 10 Deadlifts @ 60Kg

3x 10 BB Shoulder Press @ 30kg

3x 10 Back Hyper Extension @ 105kg

5x 10 Chest Pulldown @ 60kg

5x 10 Tricep Press @ 50kg

5x 10 Weighted Situps @ 80kg


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

My God man, ONLY an hour and 40 sets, are you kidding! Have you heard of the concept of OVERtraining?!

In one of you earlier posts you said that you felt great after squats and deads, as if they released something in you. Well they did, its called Testosterone. When you load your musculoskeletal system with heavy loads one of your body's reactions is to dump testosterone inot your bloodstream. This is good because Testosterone makes you bigger and stronger. That is why we weight train. Its also why exercises like squats and deads are better than bicep curls and fly for building mass, the more muslce you load up and the heavier the load the more testosterone your body dumps into your blood.

However.... if your body gets stressed for an elongated period of time it starts to release another hormone, Cortisol. Cortisol is like the anti testosterone, it makes your body use your muscles as a source of energy so it actually breaks down muscle tissue (it also promotes the growth of fat cells among other things). When a man lifts weights his body will typically start releasing cortisol after about 40-45 minutes. This is why we take protein shakes and carbs at the end of our workout, it helps to minimise cortisol production and allow your body to exploit the high testosterone levels in your blood. So... bottom line, spending too long in the gym and working too hard can actually be very counter productive. If I were you I would cut down on the number of exercises you do in a session. Give yourself 60-90secs between sets. Don't spend more than an hour lifting and make sure you get that protein shake and carbs in you as soon as your done.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Much lighter session last night.

Diet is still pretty much the same - having about 500g of lean mince and sweet potato across the course of the day. Still on the mass building shakes.

Still tipping the scales at 17stone. 

I'll watch the overtraining though.

3x 8 Cable Curls @ 60kg

2x 8 Cable Curls @ 55Kg

1 Max Rep Cable Curl @ 80kg.

5x 10 Cable Tricep Pulldowns @ 50kg

5x 10 Leg Presses @ 100kg

5x 10 Calf Lifts @ 100kg

3x 10 Leg Extensions @ 55kg

3x 10 Whatever-The-Opposite-Of-Leg-Extensions-Is @ 55kg

3x 10 Weighted Situps @ 80kg

5 Unassisted Pullups

5 Pullups assisted by 30kg counterbalance

3x 10 Barbell Squats @ 40kg - Really not keen on doing these with a barbell!

I'm now going Monday and Wednesday evenings and Saturday lunchtime - this should give me enough recovery period for the muscles to grow.

Shoulders are getting bigger - to the point I now dont fit properly into my fave Paul Smith shirt. No Pain No Gain I guess.

One thing I am stuggling with is getting to sleep on workout days, my body is physically tired but my mind is racing - any ideas guys?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i know you're still a beginner, and you're obviously enthusiastic. however, personally i don't see why 5 sets of ten with the same weight on each set is the way to go. you are obviously capable or more weight or more reps, as none of those sets achieve failure with the possible exception of the last one. next time, try this;

example:

1st set 12 reps

2nd set 10 reps with more weight

3rd set around ten reps with as much weight as you can STRICTLY use for aound ten reps

4th set again around 10 reps with as much weight STRICT form again. set four will probably necessitate less weight on the bar than set 3 as you'll have begun to tire.

first 2 sets are almost warm up sets, set 3 and 4 are the ones that do the damage.

if you don't ache after this, you're not training hard enough.

good luck


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Bodyworks,

Cool I'll give that a try for a week starting Saturday and see how I get on.

If I'm taking your approach will I need to limit the number of exercises I do per session?

Cheers for everyones help thus far.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow just seen this thread.

mate 2 words

over training.



> 3x 8 Cable Curls @ 60kg
> 
> 2x 8 Cable Curls @ 55Kg
> 
> ...


are you really doing all that in one workout!!!!!!!!!!

tho like BW`s says you could do far more weight.

i reckon you should be doing squats first for a start off rather than biceps.

youre basically exhausting your body prior to the biggest exercise when it needs to be strong and very stable(watch out for back probs).

like ali said focus on the big exercises-

deads,squats,bench and military press and a back exercise-build up your poundages and for now FORGET about shaping /isolations exercises


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm guessing Ali's suggested workout was meant to be split across a few days then ...

Don't I feel like an idiot lmao!

I was under the impression that overtraining was where you worked an individual body part too many times - e.g.

Barbell Curls

Preacher Curls

Hammer Curls

Seated Rows

etc etc etc

So I need to move away from top day, bottom day and then a full body day...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol mate dont feel silly:cool:

if you dont learn fook all there no point in being here 

my god some of my earliest posts are hilarious


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

yes mate split into 4 sessions, still at least your body had been shocked and would not of done any harm if any good. i train Mon, Tue, Thur, Fri.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol without starting a training frequency debate-

4 x week is too much for a natty-imo!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

okay just back from the gym with interesting results.

I followed BodyWorks suggestion about starting at 12 for perfect form and then increasing the weight - long and short if I'm doing that I will need to go at least 4 times a week to split everything up.

Feeling a bit crap today, weight has dropped to just under 17 stone, and my head hurts from too much wine.

Since hammering the gym iv not really been bothered about having a drink, but a few bad days at work have meant i've really fancied some vino - long and short friday night had too much.

Todays workout was a bit hap-hazzard, but I really liked bodyworks suggestion, so today I did:

12 Cable Curls @ 55kg

10 Cable Curls @ 60Kg

4 Cable Curls @ 65Kg << Arms went on the 5th one.

12 Cable Curls @ 50Kg << This killed!!

12 Cable Tricep Pushdowns @ 60kg

10 @ 65Kg

10 @ 70Kg << These killed but felt great afterwards

12 @ 60Kg << Really squeezed these out.

Seated Leg Press... Omg my ass kills!!!!

12 @ 97Kg

10 @ 106Kg

10 @ 115Kg

10 @ 124Kg << These hurt my knees a bit

Lat PullDowns

12 @ 50Kg

10 @ 65kg

8 @ 70Kg <<< My face in the mirror was a picture!!!

12 @ 50Kg << Aching from these...

Barbell Shoulder Press

2x 12 @ 25kg

Shrugs - 2x 10 @ 35kg Per Hand

That took me somewhere between 35 and 45mins.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Her of the indoors has just commented that my arms look really big following the workout and her mate commented that my shoulders are too big for my t-shirt 

Going out for tea tonight so I shall be ordering double steak!! yum!! Body is craving more food but i cant move!! argh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol without starting a training frequency debate-
> 
> 4 x week is too much for a natty-imo!


do u think cal? would be interested to know why mate...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol ali i cant really back that up at all.

just seems to me its just obvious most peeps cant actually grow on 4 times a week training.

ive chatted with a lot of people who say they train that often and when i ask if theyre easy gainers,they say oh yeah.

when i see their pics alot of the time i think theyre wildy deluded....

(the person i have in mind is Bpeppers who some will know )

i reckon its hard to dead and squat AND train 4 x week AND grow.

take out those big 2 exercises and yeah you can train 4 x week-probly grow too,in certain areas...

i have another bro i know in he comp with me and he`s frigging huge from training that much(not natty)aint got legs tho 

soo back tracking slightly-training 4x a week is ok if you`re an easy gainer and can genuinley recover.(i`m not talking recover enuff to force ya self to train either)

lol step forward all you easy gainers

to coin a phrase "just my 2 pence worth"


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Will update this post again tomorrow - caught a 24hr bug and then had to do a load of work on the house and garden so training schedule has been thrown out a bit.

Interested about the 3/4 times a week thing Cal/Ali - whats your thoughts on these 'rapid' muscle gaining routines that actors use for 3-6 months when a part requires it - they are in the gym for 2/3hours at a time, upto 5times per week. I'm thinking specifically of the guy from the '300' and the bloke who did blade trinity.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

the guy from 300's body was computor enhanced with shadows on his abbs and things it was in the paper a real pic of him he just looked pretty normal15% bf


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi RawResults - true, but he did bulk up quite quickly (not too bothered about the definition), but it was more a question in relation to the over training / 3-4 day split lol

Back into the groove at the gym.

Yesterdays set:

Cable Curls

12 x 60kg

10 x 65Kg

6 x 70Kg <- Disappointed I only hit 6 before failure

12 x 55kg

Cable Tricep Pulldowns

12x 60kg

12x 65kg

12x 70kg <-- Turned into a grunter on those

10x 60kg <-- Turned my arms to jelly

Bent Over Rows (Well laid flat on a incline bench...)

4x 12 @ 25kg

Shoulder Presses

3x12 @ 25kg

Lat Pulldowns

10 @ 56kg

2x 10 @ 63kg

10 @ 56kg

Arms are looking bulkier now - especially in the mirror on the shoulder presses and lat pulldowns.

Should have included Abs, Lower Back and some cardio but had to get back.

Triceps seem to be progressing nicely, biceps doing ok.

Question - Is it worthwhile bring in an exercise to make the outside of my bicep look bigger at this stage?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> whats your thoughts on these 'rapid' muscle gaining routines that actors use for 3-6 months when a part requires it


my thoughts on that are- 

the "actors" only seem to do chest arm and shoulder work-cos thats all that gets seen-

+

most are given gear!

+that alot of quick camera angles are often used -

if you get a good look at most actors who`ve been trained up you`ll quickly be able to rip apart their actual muscle gains..

apart from certain actors that is who actually enjoy training - will smith springs to mind.


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

Special Diets?! Like the diet Stallone used for Rocky Balboa?! He was busted with about $10000 of Growth Hormone going into Australia.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ROFLMFAO

aint heard that one!

lol surely not....


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Crazycal1

Aye its true, I believe he is filming Rambo 12 out there lol. At 60 hes doing well still vascular as hell, pity i aint on his budget for GH,

R


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Right having consumed carbs and meat all day whilst tired from doing the house up and with a shed load of work todo before the tradesmen come tomorrow I hit the gym feeling quite upbeat.

Bench (On the smith machine. Placed the squat neck pad on my chest to get deep low benches)

12 @ 40kg

10 @ 50kg

8 @ 60kg

4 @ 65kg <-- PB. Sadly on the fifth I couldn't get the bar back up so got pinned. I was feeling too confident and thought before this set I may need a spot. Lesson learned.

12 @ 40kg <-- OMG these were tough!!

Deadlifts

3 x 6 @ 40Kg <- Just couldn't seem to get my form right. I'd left my gloves at home which I rely quite heavily on. So I scrapped the bar and went to dumb bell deadlifts, I found these much easier.

6 @ 60kg

2 x 6 @ 80kg <-- These were tough but I felt great while doing them with dumb bells

Was sweating like a moose after all this so kinda faffed on for a while.

Barbell Curls

3x 10 @ 25kg

Alternate Hammer Curls

3x 8 @ 14kg

Pullovers

1set of [email protected] 14kg -- just trying them out

Skull Crushers

1set of 8 @ 14kg -- again just trying

And that was my hour


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

Bench (On the smith machine. Placed the squat neck pad on my chest to get deep low benches)

Would this not make it not as deep if it were just the bar?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Mate,

Erm... Well the squat neck pad is only about 1inch thick so it means the bar was taken to within 1 inch of my chest...


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

why not take it off then? i dont think ive ever seen someone bench with a foam pad on the bar then you can go 1inch deeper!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Ruggerbugger said:


> Special Diets?! Like the diet Stallone used for Rocky Balboa?! He was busted with about $10000 of Growth Hormone going into Australia.


Most of the stars, use growth hormone as they belive it keeps them younger...


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

Even more important than the extra inch of depth, ditch the smith machine and do free weights! Are you concerned about needing a spot, if so ask someone. I lift alone and quite often I can't get the bar back up, so I just lower it to mywaist, sit up, stand up and walk back to pegs and rack it, really, its not that hard.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo mate.

I cycle the smith and free weights (dumbbells) - I find I can lift more on the smith as less effort is going into ensuring the dumbells don't wobble around.

But yes next time I will be askign for a spot


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

The reason you arms wobble about on the free weights is because you giving all your deep stabilisng muscle a hard workout as well as the major ones like your pecs. This means these deep muscles will also get bigger and stronger and will make you bigger and stronger as a result. Further, these stabilising muscles help to stabilise and protect your joints so the stronger they are the less likely you are to pick up an injury.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo.

Just a quick update from yesterdays workout.

Bench (Dumbells)

10 x 40kg (2 x 20kg)

10 x 60 Kg (2 x 30kg)

6 x 60kg (2 x 30kg)

8 x 52kg (2 x 26kg)

6 x 52kg (2 x 26kg)

Deadlifts

6 x 60kg

6 x 100kg

6 x 100kg

4 x 80kg

4 x 80kg

Back Hyper Extension

3 x 6 x 120kg

Leg Press

10 x 80kg

10 x 152kg

10 x 178kg

10 x 178kg

Seated Leg Curl

10 x 40kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

Seated Leg Extension

10 x 40kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Me again...

Saturdays workout (excluding tree chopping, moving and burning...)

Squats

12 x 40kg

10 x 100kg <-- working up to passing bodyweight. these were tougher than I expected.

10x 90kg

10x 80kg

(Shoulder still twinging, so had to take back workout a bit easy)

Single Arm Bent Over Rows

2 x 10 x 20kg

2 x 10 x 30kg

2 x 10 x 26kg

2 x 10 x 24kg

Lat Pulldowns

2 x 10 x 49kg

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

Seated Rows

3 x 8 x 56kg

Calf Raises

3 x 15 x 125kg <-- these are killing today!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Shoulder still twinging so taking it easy...

Overhead Dumbell Press

4x 12-15 @ 14kg

Shrugs

4x 12-15 @ 30kg

Seated Leg Press

15 @ 80kg

15 @ 125kg

15 @ 150kg

10 @ 175kh

10 @ 175kg

Weighted Ab Crunch

3x 15 @ 80kg

Tricep Pulldown

20 @ 35kg

2 x 10 @ 50kg

Standing Barbell Curl

3 x 8 @ 30kg

Preacher Curl 21s

21 @ 30kg

2 x 21 @ 20kg

Leg Extension

8 @ 40kg

3 x 8 @ 80kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Some progress photos...



















We are slowly getting there...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Had a few days off training, had a nice lie in this morning in my new superking size bed 

Todays workout.

Squats.

6 x 40kg

6 x 80kg

6 x 90kg

10 x 110kg

10 x 115kg <--- Bo yeah baby!!! I've broken the body weight barrier. Took me 5 mins hunting around for 2x2.5kgs!

Assisted Chins (Weight shown is the assistance)

10 x 35kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 25kg

Assisted Dips (Weight shown is the assistance)

10 x 35kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 25kg

Leg Press

10 x 88kg --

10 x 125kg -- Both of these felt like there was no weight on at all.

10 x 152kg -- This is where I knew I was lifting some heavy weights.

2 x 10 x 175kg

Dumbell Shoulder Press

10 x 2 x 14kg

3 x 10 x 2 x 18kg

Crunches

5 x 10 assorted crunches

Walking

15mins of. 12mins @ 6mph, 0 incline, 3 mins @ 6mph 18% incline.

Any advice on exercises to remove my love handles...? I know that spot fat reduction is difficult / doesn't exist, but if I can improve the process my building the muscle underneath that area i'd be happy...

Would something like weighted side bends and barbell twists do the job...?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Got weighed and measured again today, 17st 4lb, 19% BF. Pleased with the progress I'm making.

Todays workout:

7mins walking @ 5.5mph

Deadlifts

2 x 8 @ 70kg

8 @ 80kg

2 x 5 @ 100kg - Grip was going on these, I'm going to need to do some major grip work in order to progress.

6 @ 80kg

2 @ 80kg - This was a set of 8, but again grip issues meant I had to put the weight down.

Dumbell Shoulder Press

2 x 10 @ 8kg - Used to warm my shoulders up prior to the 100kg deadlifts.

Incline Bench

3 x 10 x 40kg

Incline Close Grip Bench

- Not sure if I am doing these correctly as I felt it more in my shoulders than in my triceps.

3 x 10 x 25kg

Shrugs

3 x 10 x 18kg Per Dumbell

Calves

10 x 70kg

10 x 104kg

10 x 125kg

Walking

10mins @ 5.5mph


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you use a spotter for any excersies? i think you should be able to up your weights considrably considering you are 17st. like shrugs i bet you could do 100kg on a bar shrugs and dead lift have you tried wacking it up? its suprising how much more you can do than you think you can.

I was doing about 140kg for 8 reps and just tried uping it and went up to 180 for 3 no probs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo mate.

I train on my own at a gym - theres generally no one around to spot, but just noticed a few new peeps coming so might pester them.

I'm currently nursing a small shoulder niggle so I went light. Plus on that workout I managed to mess up my routine so I'll be doing some of it again on Wednesday - i.e. Chest hence only 40kg 

I'm 17st but I'm 6ft 6in mate (hence the name... Tall, Heavy and Skinny...  ) - 100kg shrugs would be an interesting one to build upto.

Deadlift - my grip is failing at 5 on 100kg so I'm starting to do some grip work to improve that.

Once Grip and Shoulder are sorted I should make more weight gains on deads, till then I'll have to stick with 6 x 5 @ 100kg for work sets - that will build up some nice core and endurance strength.

Nice to have a reply tho - just been me posting on this thread for 2 weeks


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Hello THS. I reckon you could lift much heavier weights, 6ft 6in and 17 st, you sound like a giant compared to me, lol. I'm 5ft 6in and 10.5 st. Currently i bench flat at:60kg=12 reps, 70kg=8 reps, 80kg= 4 reps.

incline bench:50kg=12 reps, 60kg=8 reps, 70kg=4 reps

dead lift: 60kg= 12 reps, 80kg=10 reps,100 kg= 6 reps,120kg=2 reps

shugs 120kg=3x6 reps.......Thats why i know you can lift heavier weights,,,Just go with more weights and less reps,,,,,good luck buddy


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hmmm 10stMuscleMans post seems to have disappeared...

Mod - Any clues?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol its back!

Cal - back me up so I dont look like a moose - that post went walkies earlier... didn't it...?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> Hello THS. I reckon you could lift much heavier weights, 6ft 6in and 17 st, you sound like a giant compared to me, lol. I'm 5ft 6in and 10.5 st. Currently i bench flat at:60kg=12 reps, 70kg=8 reps, 80kg= 4 reps.
> 
> incline bench:50kg=12 reps, 60kg=8 reps, 70kg=4 reps
> 
> ...


Allo mate 

Cheers for the support. Sadly if only height and weight dertermined how much you can lift...!

My centre of gravity is totally different to yours, and we will be genetically hugely different.

Mate you doing almost double your bodyweight deadlifts is a huge acheivement - you should be pleased with that.

I think random as it sounds that my bones are denser than the average bears (Boo Boo! Yogi!) and that my strongest muscles will be my Glutes, Hams and Quads.

I've just broken through bodyweight squats @ 115kg - but I think I may be being over cautious. We'll see how I get on in the next few weeks, but my plan is to attempt to get past 150kgs for reps.

I dont have a strong upper body - im like my dad in that respect, we both have strong legs, but not hugely strong upper bodies. My bro on the other hand has weaker legs and a stronger upper body.

Genetics made me tall (and beautiful! lol  ) but not very strong, so I'm fighting against it. Its a slow battle, but we are getting there.

Back is reasonably strong, but is let down by shoulders, bi's and tri's.

I don't think low rep sets (2s, 4s etc) will benefit me at present so I'm just sticking to 8 - 10.

Chest workout you saw was very light as I'm doing chest twice this week - long story! - whilst nursing a slightly twinging shoulder.

I can bench about 65kg tops, Deadlifts have plateaued at 100kgs. Bis and Tris I haven't pushed in a while, as I've been working more on the big compounds.

Just re-aligned my program so keep checking the log for progress


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

At my old gym there was a a metal frame with handles on for shrugs and it was 100kg before you put any plates on it, even new starters could do about 5 reps, im sure you could mate, not slaggin you but i think you wouldbe supprised!

on deads if you put more than 100 on what happens? does it not even come off the floor?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

have u tried doing more than 65kg on ur bench press?

are you going really low down on your squats with the weights,,i was doing 120kg but not getting low down,,,,i have dropped my weights alot so my arse.lol lol is nearly touching the floor,,,The lower you go the more benifits you will gain


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo 

Hmm sounds like I'm not doing enough on shrugs then... I'll look into that.

Cheers 



> on deads if you put more than 100 on what happens? does it not even come off the floor?


Lol! Nooooo! I'm not a complete weakling! Grip is going by lift number 3 on deads... So at the moment instead of a set of ten deads I'm doing 2 fives...

Thinking about it, i'll bet putting them down on the 5 is whats caused my shoulder twinge...

If my grip didn't fail then my back and legs are strong enough to keep going...

Shoulders and grip are the worry.

I'm doing Dumbbell (Suitcase) Deadlifts as I struggle to get the bar over my knees in perfect form at any weight over 60kg - shoulders start to round.

Hence the plateau and requirement to focus on grip work.

I've previously broken a number of bones in my hands so dont have the strongest hands - they start to ache after writing about an a4 side... hence I'm a keyboard warrior...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> have u tried doing more than 65kg on ur bench press?
> 
> are you going really low down on your squats with the weights,,i was doing 120kg but not getting low down,,,,i have dropped my weights alot so my arse.lol lol is nearly touching the floor,,,The lower you go the more benifits you will gain


Hmmm...

Last time I hit 65kg on bench was on the smith so it doesn't truely count. It was for 4, and I got pinned  Doh!

Ass to the Grass squats are fine for mixing it up a bit, but Powerlifters and Olympians dont squat ass to the grass. Additionally from memory Ass to the Grass put unneccessary strain on ligaments i think... But I need to find my source for that


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you considerd straps? dont use them un till the weight you need them to and then your grip will still get some work.

with straps i bet you could do 130 easy


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Was tempted to get those hook/strap things...

But someone... (Cal...  ) told me to "Man Up" get some chalk and improve my grip... 

If my grip keeps failing then I might look at it. Going to try without for the time being.


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

been reading this thread with interest...THS,if you dont mind me asking,how old are you mate ?

by the sound of it you and me have a lot in common,about 20 years ago i was right where you are now,i was so keen i was always getting told to piss off by the big chaps,only then we didnt have the internet to hide behind(not that your doing anything wrong of course) just i know it can be a little embarrassing asking all these questions,i had it tough,i had to walk up to these scarey looking dudes in gyms asking what you are asking now and some were nowhere near as friendly as these decent fellas on here...like yourself im tall...not quite as tall as you,but one thing us longuns need to pay attention to is back trouble and correct form...as you rightly say,our centre of gravity is totally different to shorter lads and ive always regretted not paying attention to this as a youngster and pay the price for it now.

im no expert but by the sound of it you need to slow down a little and have patience,if you train honestly and eat honestly results will come im sure....good luck to you mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

patience was never a strong point of mine lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Haven't trained since Monday (i think) due to personal and work issues. Felt very rested during the day. As per usual I took 8Gaktec 45mins before workout, in addition I took 3 Trib pills and had a large strong coffee.

I was buzzing prior to the workout and really eager to hit the squats and bench press.

Squats

8 @ 80kg

6 @ 100kg

1 @ 110kg

5 @ 130kg

5 @ 130kg

5 @ 135kg

5 @ 135kg <-- Improvement of 20kg on last week

5 @ 80kg

Incline Bench

8 @ 40kg

8 @ 52kg

5 @ 60kg

5 @ 52kg

5 @ 52kg

5 @ 52kg

5 @ 40kg

Found incline bench quite difficult today, body seemed very tired after the squats - I guess that is to be expected.

Assisted Dips (Weight Shown is the Assistance)

5 @ 20kg

5 @ 15kg

5 @ 10kg

5 @ 20kg

5 @ 20kg

Close Grip Incline Bench

5 @ 36kg

5 @ 36kg

5 @ 20kg

5 @ 20kg

5 @ 20kg

Preacher Curl 21s

3 x 21 @ 30kg

Calves

3 x 15 @ 115kg

Abs

20 Crunches

20 Right Side Crunches

20 Left Side Crunches

20 Crunches Holding Feet 2inchs off the floor

20 Crunches with feet against the wall

2 x 60second Supermen

2 x 60second PressUp Holds with forearms on the floor

Cardio

15mins walking @ 6.5mph, 1.5% incline


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

wow, dude. a lot of sets. is the above 1 workout?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo Flower 

More sets that usual on Squats and Incline Bench, but the reps were low.

Squats - First two sets were just a warm up, plus an additional single to get my body used to the weight. I'd hit 115kg last week and I knew I could definately lift more, but I wasn't certain how quickly I could get to 140kg. Having started the first set @ 130kg I knew I would struggle to hit 8 to 10 reps without either a rest or dropping the weight on the next set.

I made the decision to hit 5 on the first set and go on a 5x5 workout today. 4th set @ 135kg I'd hit failure on the 5th rep, so I decided to complete the 5th set but at a much lower weight.

Overall I'm very pleased with the squats.

Incline Bench was again a 2 set warm up (no single this time) and then a 5x5. I'd mis judged the warm up on that to be honest - I should have started @ 30kg and not 40kg, and I went to heavy on the 2nd warm up set @ 52kg.

Reasonably pleased with the Incline Bench - chest had been lagging a bit as I had been focussing on getting poundage gains on Squats and Deads.

Dips and Close Grip Incline Bench were again a 5x5, and then 3x15 for calves.

It does look like alot of sets on Squats and Bench, but it was only 25 work reps per exercise.

I'm still buzzing from that workout - and that was 8hrs ago so jobs a good 'un.

Just altered the workout to be a 2 day split for a while to try and ensure I'm getting the best gains possible on Squats, Deads and Bench - got a hectic schedule at the moment which means I can only get to the gym twice a week on occasion.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Leg photos...










Calves...










Calves are getting there slowly, fair bit of improvement on the legs.

Hard to see but im sure theres a teardrop in there somewhere!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

put them legs away b4 u get arrested..lol lol. you said 25 reps each exercise. i counted 26 on your squats,,,,liar liar. lol lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> put them legs away b4 u get arrested..lol lol. you said 25 reps each exercise. i counted 26 on your squats,,,,liar liar. lol lol


lol

2 warm up sets, and single warmup to get me used to the weight, then a 5x5 mate.

The single gets my body used to the weight.

All good fun


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo allo allo

Well

Interesting night tonight... I managed to mess up my warm up on deadlifts, but it all came good in the end...

I decided I needed to move away from Suitcase Dumbell Deadlifts, and get onto using the Olympic Bar. I had previously been hitting 100kg for 2 x 5 using dumbells.

I didn't know how much the Olympic Bar weighed, so for some strange reason in my head I didn't factor in its weight when doing the dead lifts.

Warm up was 40kg each side then started on my 5x5.

Did 5 at 45kg each side

Then 4 at 50kg each side. Grip totally failed which really really pee'd me off.

So instead of dropping the weight I added added 5kg each side, and hit 2 x 5.

Couldn't pick the bar up on the last set so had to drop to 40kg each side.

But I was very pleased that I had done 10kg over my previous personal best - 55kg each side of the bar.

It was only while moving onto seated rows that it dawned on me that the bar would actually be quite heavy - so checked with one of the trainers to find out it weighted 20kg!

That means what I actually deadlifted today was:

6 @ 100kg - as a warm up!

5 @ 110kg

4 @ 120kg

2 x 5 @ 130kg

5 @ 100kg

So I'm absolutely over the moon I've managed to hit 130kg 

Seated rows

10 @ 63kg

10 @ 70kg

10 @ 77kg

Dumbell Press

3 x 10 @ 2x20kg

Shrugs

3x 10 @ 2x30kg

-- I know someone said that I should be able to do 100kg shrugs cos even beginners can do it... Erm I tried with 2x50kg dumbells but my arms were that tired I could barely lift em 

Preacher Curl 21s

21 @ 30kg

21 @ 35kg

21 @ 35kg

Abs - All performed very slowly taking about a 2/3 second squeeze at the top

12 Normal Crunches

20 Crunches with feet raised 2inch from the floor

20 Knees up crunches


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think by vastly improving your back-your waist will appear much better.(from behind)

i keep going on about patience and allowing squats and deads to improve the overall shape of your bod...

i think youre having a tendency as we all do to focus in on certain body parts when you should be looking at the whole-

does that make sense?

its like doing chest and tris,but rather than looking at individual muscles being isolated you do flat bench,incline bench,dips&close grip bench with a view to working all the muscles as a unit,thereby building more mass allover.

does that sound right or a load of bollocks

:? :lol:

its possibly just a way of thinking rather than a suggestion of training differently.

shave them bad boys!

oooooh sounds a bit gay 

you aint gonna take that the wrong way are ya.

wouldnt want you to think i`m cumming on to ya or owt


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers mate.

A few people have said that im a bit too impatient - trying to run before I can walk (at 6mph!!!   ey Bully!!)

Its a slow process, and as a huge lanky Ecto it aint ever gonna be easy.

But we are getting there.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

who said you should be able to do 100kg shrugs mate?

seems silly advice to give to say that even a newbie should be able to do that much... i can just see all those 16year olds reaching for the 50's now and walking out of the gym unable to move their heads lol (been there myself with that one!)

not to mention that those deads (good going there btw  ) give your traps a good workout anyways..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

rawresultsgym said:


> Do you use a spotter for any excersies? i think you should be able to up your weights considrably considering you are 17st. like shrugs i bet you could do 100kg on a bar shrugs and dead lift have you tried wacking it up? its suprising how much more you can do than you think you can.
> 
> I was doing about 140kg for 8 reps and just tried uping it and went up to 180 for 3 no probs


Allo Mate - Raw suggested I might be able to do 100kg bar shrugs.

I might be able to if it was my first exercise of the session...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Todays log.

Squatting

Warm up - 10 x 80kg

Warm up2 - 6 x 100kg

Work Set 1 - 5 x 135kg

Work Set 2 - 5 x 137.5kg

Work Set 3 - 5 x 140kg

Work Set 4 - 5 x 140kg

Work Set 5 - 5 x 80kg - Slow Deep Squats. Just trying them out. Didn't like them.

Really pleased I'm making good progress on squats. I've probably said before, but I train at a 'shiny shiny' gym, so when I was putting the plates on for the 135kg lifts I had a few people stop their routines and watch my session on the squats.

Not that 140kg is a huge amount to boast about - but as a n00b I'm pleased I am getting somewhere - but it was a nice compliment/ego boost to have people who I've never seen or spoken to before come over and compliment me on my squatting.

I've only ever seen me squatting and deadlifting in my gym (not to say no one else does) but most people seem more interested in Bi and Bench...

Walking

15mins of.

After squatting I was knackered... More on this later!

Incline Bench (Dumbells)

Warm Up - 10 x 2x20kg

Work Set 1 - 5 x 2x30kg

Work Set 2 - 5 x 2x30kg

Work Set 3 - 5 x 2x30kg

Work Set 3 - 5 x 2x26kg

Work Set 3 - 5 x 2x26kg

Pleased with the progress on Incline Bench.

By this point I was feeling shattered.

I was unable to do any dips, and only managed 1 set of close grip incline bench @ 30kg.

I moved onto the tricep pulldowns, 3x10 @ 50kg, 60kg and 55kg.

Then went home.

It was only when I got back and chatting to her indoors that running around all day and then training at 9pm would be tiring for anyone, but I've also trained 3 times in 4 days (Sun, Mon and Today-Wed).

So going to take a few days off - back on Sat.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello Mate

Just read your thread and I must say your dedication is admirable. I have been hitting it hard also and have experienced many of the challenges you have outlined.

With regard to your deadlifts and (perceived) lack of grip strength I've got a couple of tips (straight from my coach, not the internet)

First, trust your grip, you might think it is failing but you will find it is actually very, very strong when it feels like you are hanging on by just your fingers - think about how monkeys swing through the trees, they just use their fingers, not the whole hand.

Second, when you feel your grip go completely swap to an alternate hand grip - by that I mean grip in the same place just use one hand over (normal grip) and the other under - Sounds crazy but it works well for the last couple of reps in your set.

Also, to get my deadlift up I have incorporated rack deadlifts and also deadlifts from the floor butstanding on two 20kgs plates (flat ones) - these will help you with strength throughout the range of motion.

I know its been mentioned before but I would also recommend straps, just get someone to wrap them on for you - you'll be amazed how much more you can lift.

Anyway, great work once again and look forward to reading more.

CMinOZ


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo Mate,

Cheers for that - some good pointers there. I'll see how far I can get without straps, but I may look to invest in some.

Whats a rack deadlift mate?

Again - many thanks.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Rack Deadlift is a deadlift set up in the squat rack - place your bar across the safety bars so it is at about knee height (or slightly above) - do the same exercise from this height, you will probably lift more and also develop the latter part of your deadlift (upward momentum). Hope this helps, let me know how you go


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Right...

Trying to get diet back on track at the moment - I've had alot kicking off to white the diet hasn't been bad (i.e. eating crap) its not been great.

All comment greatfully received.

8am: 2scoops whey, 2scoops maltro, 1 large scoop oats, pint milk.

11am: 250g lean mince, 8 small new potatoes.

1pm: 250g lean mince, 8 small new potatoes.

3pm: 2scoops whey, 1 scoot maltro, 1/2scoop oats, water.

6pm: 200g chicken, veg.

And either a post workout shake (2scoops whey, 1 scoop maltro) or a bedtime shake (2scoops whey) at 9pm or 10pm.

Breakfast shake keeps me feeling nice and full for ages.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo 

Okay so, today was my last day of training before my holiday.

I've been guilty of a bit too much overtraining in the last few weeks... 3 days of deads and squats within 4 days trying to set PBs took its toll...

You know me.. An eager beaver lol!

I modified my standard routine marginally today. I knew I had eaten alot of protein & fats today but I hadn't eaten enough carbs and come 6pm my body was really telling me this...

Deadlifts:

8 @ 60kg

6 @ 100kg

5 @ 110kg

3 @ 130kg

2 @ 140kg

1 @ 145kg <-- New PB.

Seated Rows

10 @ 70kg, 77kg, 84kg

Back Hyper Extensions

(These were done as I hadn't done a 5x5 on deads...)

10 @ 70kg

10 @ 140kg

8 @ 150kg

Military Press

3 x 10 @ 40kg (2x 20kg Dumbs)

Shrugs

10 @ 60kg

2 x 10 @ 70kg

Bi Curls

10 @ 30kg

2 x 6 @ 40kg <--- Feeling sick by this point!

Walking

12mins @ 6kph

Also took some measurements to see how I'm growing.

Bi's are now 15" - a gain of an inch.

Legs are now 26" - i think thats almost 2inches gained.

Chest is 44" - a gain of about an inch.

Calves are 16" - a gain of 3/4 inch.

Waist... We dont mention the waist...

Due for a weigh in on the set of scales I used as 'the standard' either tomorrow or Friday... I have a feeling I may have gained an extra 4lb...

But we'll see - the gym scales aren't very accurate. I think BF% may have increased marginally, but hopefully it will have dropped.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

You seem to be eating lean mince, a lot assuming its beef then am i right in saying its not got the complete spectrum of amino acids therefore your missing out.

this is why all of the experianced guys on here just use chicken as chicken has the complete spectrum of amino's...

I may be wrong just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo mate.

I'd assumed assumed they ate chicken cos it was less fatty - I will go and research that now! Cheers!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

does it really matter that much?

one thing tho, variety saves ya sanity.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Dunno?

Hey Ali - you've got a 10 day period free from TH&S coming up - it will give you time to recouperate and practice on some come backs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I'm back from holiday now, so today was the first time I'd managed to hit the gym. yay!!

Weight is approx the same as when I left for holiday at the back end of May - circa 17st 4lbs.

While on holiday I tried to do the following most days:

Press Ups

BodyWeight Squats

Dips off the bed

Chins off the stairs

Chins I managed to do everyday as everytime I went to the loo by the bar I would try and do 5 chins... I scared the living daylights out of someone at 4am!! Ha ha!

Was taking todays session fairly easy, as it was my first time back in the gym for 3 weeks, and the gym was packed which meant I didnt really have the space I needed to work in. Was a very good session with a few PBs set though.

Squats

5 @ 80kg, 100kg, 120kg, 150kg, 160kg - 5 @ 160kg is a new PB. Very pleased with that.

Bench

I would normally do incline bench but the free weight area was packed, so I had to work on the short bench attached to thebench press rig...

5 @ 2x28kg Dumbs

3 x 5 @ 2x30kg Dumbs <-- Think thats a new PB too.

2 @ 2x30kg Dumbs

3 @ 2x28kg Dumbs

Dips

Very very pleased with dips. All are now unassisted.

5 x 5 Dips

I would normally do Close Grip Incline Bench next but it was packed so had to make a few last minute changes.

Preacher Curl (I would normally do this next session)

10 @ 45kg

8 @ 55kg

7 @ 45kg

Calves

3 x 15 @ 115kg - Time to up the weight on this.

Close Grip Incline Bench

3 x 5 @ 2x20kg <-- PB, I think I normally do 18kg...

2 x 5 @ 2x16kg <-- 18's were being used and I couldnt manage 20s









I should have done some Ab work next but I was started to gip... So didnt fancy it.

5 mins on Cross Trainer

5 mins on Bike

Then home for two glasses of Protein Shake - yummy!

Most impressed with the Squat PB. I think I'm gonna easy off increasing weight on these in order to give some focus to bench which is lagging behind quite badly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

thought u had gone quiet, thinking to myself wheres that @ucker gone, lol. nice having u on here mate. I get stessed a lot so when im a **** ignore me. lol...

u have a nice holiday in the gay capital.. san fransisco was it..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ha ha ha sadly it wasn't "San Francisco" but yes it was delightful thank you.

Didnt realise you were 37 BTW...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Not updated for a while... oops!

Diet is still good, eating circa 4000kcals per day, eating clean, good fats need boosting a bit so bough a bottle of Flax... mmm im sure that will be tasty.... 

Saturdays workout

Had to do a 9.30am workout which is never good for me - I don't seem to have the energy to hit everything full force. I had a massage booked for 11 to look after my lower back, glutes and hams which were a bit tight.

Weights as ever are in KGs

Deadlifts

5 @ 50

5 @ 100

5 @ 120

5 @ 140

5 @ 145

Attempted 150 (my PB) after the 140 but could get it off the floor.

I was hoping deads would ease some of the lower back tightness but they made it worse.

Had to drop Chins and Shrugs due to back pain, swapped Pulldowns for

Chins.

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

5 @ 70

5 @ 84

3 x 5 @ 77

Dumbell Shoulder Press

3 x 8 @ 2x20

Seated Barbell Curl

3 x 10 @ 30kg

Weighed Ab Work (Machine)

10 @ 80

2 x 10 @ 90

Spoke to one of the trainers at the gym about the lower back, he thinks that my abs might need work as they may not be activating correctly on deadlifts, and thus the strain goes to the lower back. He advised against getting a belt as I was only lifting 150kg.

Few days stretching and I should be sorted again for the next session on Wednesday.

I think I'm going to give Saturday weights sessions down the gym a miss - I never seem to pull what I need/want to. I'm going to stick to just evenings for weights and trying to get there a few mornings for cardio.

Next Session: Unsure as to whether to try and beat my PB on squats - which seem to be going up every week, or try and focus on Bench... I think upper body needs a bit of love too, so I think I'm going to go for it on Bench...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> I never seem to pull what I need/want to.


Thought you was married?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Thought you was married?


Ba dum dum tish


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Evening all.

Just a quick update.

Established that the bar on my Smith machine has an effective weight of 10kg, so thats a free 10kg 

Think I may have a regular training partner at least oen day a week so that will be sweet.

Incline Bench Press

Warm Up: 10 @ 40kg

2 x 5 @ 70kg

2 x 5 @ 75kg <-- PB

5 @ 70kg

Dips: 5x5

Squats

Warmup: 6 @ 90kg

Warmup: 5 @ 110kg

5 @ 130kg

5 @ 150kg

5 @ 170kg

5 @ 175kg <-- PB

5 @ 150kg

Close Grip Incline Bench

2 x 5 @ 40kg

2 x 5 @ 45kg

5 @ 40kg

Shrugs

3 x 10 @ 60kg

Calves

15 @ 124kg

2 x 15 @ 133kg

New Photos

I'm dreadful at posing for photos, but here we go.

Legs:

I think they have grown again! Still holding some fat but that can be dealt with later:










Front View:

Slowly getting there...










Back View:

Once my love handles have gone it looks like a nice V taper could be on its way...










Bed time now... Night!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my god you`ve got some balls!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

PMSL @ cal

Can see progress there dude, no doubt!!

Stop being a tart tho and just keep on lean (ish) bulking dude!!

Your quite lean already mate.

P.s

You got huge fu*king balls dude


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good stuff mate-

you can see you have some growth on your chest,traps,upper back and your outer thighs have lil lumps of muscle on them.

front view looks like you shoulders are hunched-

be proud man!

shoulders back!

lengthen and widen your back,but still try and stand naturally!

you should be chuffed!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Well ill go with Cal and Bulldozer and agree "you got some balls"

Only kidding you mate, you come on loads and loads, can't praise you enough, as there is nothing lagging.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cheers dude.

I think my back shot looks quite good - especially my upper back. I'd like thicker wider lats in the long run.

I'm not great at posing - I'll try again in a few weeks to get some better shots.

Glad you can see progress - I can see it in the mirror but my chest looks pants on film.

I'd try shoulders back next time.

Cheers dude


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Well dude, are those pics serious did you mean to look pregnant. Usually we hold our tummies in and push our chest out not the other way round.


PMSL.

On a serious note I think I might stop my creatine for a bit as im getting bloated from it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its just your current body shape dont worry about bloating from creatine.

youre lower back and gut is simply where you hold your fat-

as i do!

it`ll also be the last area to lose it-

just how it is you lean everywhere else.

biggest plus from those pics is that you dont look very tall and lanky!

stick with it and you`ll be very impressive.

you cant buy height!

or big bones!

but you can aquire patience

just shows you what the correct volume and training can do

you can plan all the diets you want and research the perfect cycle,but if you dont lift the weight you wont get the results.

you dont need money to grow your physique-

you need time and effort-

ive survived on £50 a week for 3 years cos i couldnt prove until recently that i had a torn disc-

i didnt take the easy was out and go back to selling drugs to mugs-(cos among other things it gives me a bad attitude)

i found a way to squat/deadlift and made the best of my situation-

i`ve worked my ass off from lifting a bare bar to 197kgx20 rest pause stylee.

in doing so and along the way ive (IMO) gained the respect of my peers and made some damn fine friends-

dudes who go out of their way to help me out for no financial gain whatsoever from several different boards.

you all know who you are 

train hard-grow muscle-earn respect.

keyboard warriors-

i sh1t `em


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> keyboard warriors-


I can think of one on this board!!

You know who u are


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers dude.

Okay question - can you describe in words how best to pose for my next set of photos...?

As in... what do I need to do in order to do a Lat Spread correctly...?

And I know its chest out belly in for front photos, but what should I do with my arms?

Oh I'll do you a before and after photo when I go to the ChiroPractor...

Basically before going I lean slightly (the the left i think?) and my hips angle down forcing my belly out. After a session my back is straigh again and my hips are in the right place - its like loosing 2inches of your belly in 60mins!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> you cant buy height!
> 
> or big bones!


I did get some Spam the other day about that im sure...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i can`t tell you how to pose-

just practise in the mirror....

(i usually just let my arms hang naturally-lol pushing against may lats abit so they flatten and look bigger pmsl)

standing with a slight twist at the waist is also another trick(arnie)


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Dont worry mate - squatty to the rescue. I'll teach you everything I know about posing for great pictures.

First lesson - put a budgie down your ............

That'll be £50 consultation fee please


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LMAO - cheques in the post Squatty...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sundays session.

As commented elsewhere Erector Spinae is locking up on Deadlifts...

*Deadlifts*

15 @ Bar

10 @ 50kg

5 @ 90kg

5 @ 120kg

2 x 5 @ 140kg

5 @ 90kg

*Chins (Close Grip)*

2 x 5 @ Unassisted

3 x 5 @ Assisted by 20kg

*Military Press (On Smith)*

2 x 5 @ 50kg

3 x 5 @ 55kg

*Shrugs*

3 x 10 @ 2x20kg

*E-Z Bar Bicep Curl*

10 @ 30kg

2 x 10 @ 40kg

*Shredded Curls *

10 @ 2x12kg

10 @ 2x10kg

10 @ 2x8kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well at least your biceps got a good workout


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Do I need to switch my sarcasm detector on...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes mate but turn your gaydar off first


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

They always interfere with each other they do... (ooer!)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I've just read this log from start to finish.

I can't beleive how light I was lifting and how many exercising I was doing.

I'm knackered after my work outs these days and I only do 5 exercises, twice a week. But I'm growing so I'm happy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

you changed your pic big feller. Hope all is well with you, seems like your still progressing.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Decided to retire Kim Jong Il and nabbed a sumo deadlift animated gif from ExRx - sadly its not animated on here... 

Chests looking big on ur new Avy mate... I thought you *weren't* impressed with your last cycle on HGH??? How big would you have had to gone for you to be happy with it?

Mate you should fire up some photos Squatty/Spotty style


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

LOL, like your sence of humour... im not ready yet for putting pics up. Think i'd get slaugheterd by a few. However it's all good banter and i can take it so i do intend to once ive got my bloody six pack in.

Im 12.6 at moment and ill be happy when im a steady 13 stone, low bodyfat six pack showing. Of to Italy in a few weeks for 2 wks when i get back ready for a change on routine.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Heck Ali - thats an 8lb lean muscle gain to get to 13st mate - you gonna run another cycle...?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, 1 last cycle and thats it... then ill just have to settle with what i got and build from there... I don't want to use them long term.

thanks for your coments mate, muchly appreciated... im amazed at how well your doing.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What you thinking of running...?

I know nowt about cycles really so I'm always interesting in what people run. I was impressed with Bully's suggestion to AJ Jones for a tester cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

well ive ordered some stuff Insulin and some other stuff, can't remember, but im adding to it as i go. then come November ill start on and go on a mini bulk Over Xmas and come off in Jan 08... Please don't peeps start asking about about insulin cos it will only hijak TH&S thread.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You should def do a log for that one mate - that would make very interesting reading.

Back on topic...

All things going well I'll be back at the gym tonight for my squats and bench press session. No training partner tonight though... Umming and ahhing whether to do dumbell incline bench or doing olympic bar incline bench... Not sure if there will be a spotter around 

Now someone of will say ask somone, but I think I'v said before that I train at a 'shiny' gym, and the last few times I've asked for a spot from people around where I'm training they've asked me what spotting is... 

Good increase on Bench last week with the spotter...

Is it just a case of manning up?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

lol you know my answer to that one mate..

benching can be a bit nerveracking without a spotter but its still dooable... try not to let it put you off.

oh yeah.. and man up  lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

really surprised your abs aint showing ali-

your shoulders look tighter than mine.

oddd.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Manning up it is!

I think it was while reading my log someone said its safer Benching on the Olympic bar that the Smith on your own, cos you can roll the bar down your body - where as on the Smith its stuck on your chest...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> really surprised your abs aint showing ali-
> 
> your shoulders look tighter than mine.
> 
> oddd.


the top 2 are Cal, but still carrying a bit of fat at the bottom. Ill work it of just takes time and i dont want to rush into trying to get it off cos i dont want to loose any muscle. And in no rush really..

I was supprised by the pic myself, it's certainly inspired me to push myself more, as you know it's hard working out at home on your own.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Buzzing after todays session. The gym have finally started playing some quality music.

For those of you who are into your tunes they played Heavens Cry - Till Tears Do Us Part (Flash Harry Remix) just after my Calf work out which just gave me more energy and a huge smile.

Had a slight change around at the end of the work out today, but Squats are back to first place.

In addition I've dropped back on hitting PBs on a few exercises, just keeping the weight as heavy as I can for the full 5x5.

*Squats*

10 @ 70kg

10 @ 100kg - Front Squats - Thought I'd risk it for a biscuit and try these out during my warm up... Wasn't too keen but I'll try them again at some point. Really felt it work my thighs.

1 @ 130kg

5x5 @ 150kg

*Incline Bench Press*

10 @ 30kg

5 @ 70kg

3x5 @ 72.5kg

5 @ 70kg

*Dips*

5x5 Unassisted - Really flying through these now, time to up the reps or get a weight belt.

*Close Grip Incline Bench*

5 @ 40kg

4 x 5 @ 30kg

Supersetted Back Hyper Extensions and Weighted Ab Crunches

*Hyper Extensions*

5 x 5 @ 98kg

*Weighted Ab Crunches*

5 x 5 @ 100kg

*Calf Raises*

3 x 15 @ 124kg

*Shrugs*

3 x 10 @ 2x40kg Dumbells - Up 20kg!

Lower back still aching a bit, now more on the left side that the right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

wow! man you do all of that, take my hat of to you. Bet your mrs gets no sex, lol...

I admire your dedication, and some how you do motivate me a little.. Now dont get big headed, i said just a little..

p.s. can u do me a signed pic with " youve got balls"..lol... taking the piss mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lmao!

The routine Cal sorted me out with takes me roughly an hour, twice a week. Its reasonably fast paced, and I was surprised that even with a training partner (he did manage to get along today) it takes the same amount of time.

Its just dawned on me I've done shrugs on the wrong day! Oops!

But thanks Ali - nice of you to say so - not the comments about my missus tho... lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol it looks familiar-looks kinda altered somewhat tho


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If your saying to me do I have the grapefruits to do it... Well I'll tell ya... I've got more minerals than Evian...

And only change is Hyper Extension and Shrugs... Shrugs cos I had a blonde moment, and Hyper Extensions to releive zee back pain


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d leave the hyperextensions to a non back or non training day as the lower back has already taken a pounding from squats.

shocked at your pics bud-

didnt realise you done some modelling-

you know there only room for one pretty boy round here dont ya!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL!

Ugly buggar I am 

Good thinking on the Hyper Extensions. Should I do them with cardio? And should I do them supersetted with abs? Daft as it sounds I was worried about either lower back or abs progressing faster than the other and upsetting the balance if you like...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d do them after cardio and after youve stretched.

stretching lol!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

No training today - letting my lower back rest. Planning to resume on Wendesday.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good attitude!


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Finally got around to reading the progress thread. I must say your dedication is paying off. You can squat more than me now! (I'm stuck at 90 kg deep squats because I've suffered from a pulled groin and a dodgy lower back).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers dude!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a quick update.

Did my Deadlift set last night, but did deadlifts on the smith at about 100kg to try and alleviate some of my lower back problems. Didnt lock up as bad, but still wasn't great.

Shoulder press with Dumbells is up to 22kg per hand.

Sadly I've woken up with a crick in my neck which is doing my nut in.

Added in some Hamstring curls which made my hams feel less tight - i think there is a link between my tight hams and my lower back problems.

Managed to get 20mins good solid cardio in too, switching between walking, jogging and sprinting (Again for anyone who's into their music the song that helped me get through my cardio was Contact - Show Me A Sign...)

Due to work/life time constraints I may have to change my routine around again for the next 6 weeks. I've just won a new contract which is impacting my evenings.

I'm thinking about doing 4 mornings a week and 1 evening session.

Mornings would be a maximum of 30mins weights and some cardio.

Deads would be dropped for the duration of the 6 week period.

Evening session would be Squats, Bench and any other 'big' exercises, as first thing in a morning I don't have the same energy levels as of an evening.

Anyone got any thoughts...?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Get a new job, training comes first mate...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If only life were that easy...

Its a fairly big name client, and im on 90day terms from the last big client I had so needs must as it were... aka I got bills to pay!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What does anyone/everyone think to the following...

Monday Evening

Squats

Hamstring Curls

Calves

Cardio

Tuesday Morning

Wide Grip Chins

Bent Over Rows

HyperExtensions

Abs

Cardio

Wed - Rest

Thursday Morning

Incline Bench

Military Press

Shrugs

Cardio

Friday Morning

Close Grip Incline Bench

Dips

Bicep Curls

Shredded Curls

Cardio

Saturday Afternoon

Cardio

Sunday - Rest


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Depends on intensity!!

If training to failure i predict over training!!

But only one way to find out ay bud................


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

lol u change your routine as often as bully changes his socks mate..

how come your wanting to change it around again?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't like it mate...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

andyboro said:


> lol u change your routine as often as bully changes his socks mate..
> 
> how come your wanting to change it around again?


I'm convinced no one listens to me... 

Only a 6 week change, as I'm gonna be mega busy and struggling to find the time of an evening to get to the gym.

And I think Ali is right cos on re-reading I don't like it either - 11pm is too late to be thinking of routines!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Long and short is...

1) I now realistically only have Monday evenings free for the next 6 weeks

2) I need to up my cardio

3) I don't need to be on the client site until 9am, so that gives me a good hour of a morning to get in some cardio and weights.

4) Theres no way I can lift as heavy for as long on a morning...

5) I'm totally stuck trying to get a routine which will cover the enxt 6 weeks! lol!


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

why not give the morning thing a good go - you might find after a couple of weeks you adjust to it.. or get yourself some caffeine tabs (only spelt right lol) and give yourself a little morning pre-training boost.

bit of a ballache having to change around like that..

really, unless your gonna squat & dead on the same evening theres no way around it is there.

sorry - thats not a lot of help really is it lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thinking of having maybe 30mins on Saturday for Deadlifts...

Obviously the other option is to find more time on one evening and not change the routine around...

Its a right knacker!!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

I reckon you could do a full body routine once a week with absolute maximum intensity and still atleast preserve muscle, even grow muscle i would bet!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

stop messing with your head dude, take this as a good oppurtunity to try something different for 6 weeks, you never know you might benefit.

Stick to morning ok, and if it were me i'd go with one muscle per workout/morning, so yeah one muscle per workout/morning. this way you will look forward to getting intoi the gym as you know you can hit that one muscle good for at least half hour.

chest - Monday

Bi's - Tuesday

Back - Wednesday

Shoulders - Thursday

Tri's - Friday

Quads/hams - Saturtday

Calves - Sunday

Now if you dont like that and want a day of then easy just add calfs to a bi's workout. Don't allow people to enforce what there doing upon you, were all different and at times will benefit from a change.

When i work out in the morning ill stick to 1 muscle as like you im tired and not really into morning training. But knowing it's just one muscle gives me a boost.

Large muscles = 9 sets and smaller muscles = 6 sets, in and out the gym within 30 minutes easy.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ali M said:


> stop messing with your head dude, take this as a good oppurtunity to try something different for 6 weeks, you never know you might benefit.
> 
> Stick to morning ok, and if it were me i'd go with one muscle per workout/morning, so yeah one muscle per workout/morning. this way you will look forward to getting intoi the gym as you know you can hit that one muscle good for at least half hour.
> 
> ...


not a bad idea... on the days when you really really cant be arsed you would still have half an hours worth of work in you surely.

Id maybe fiddle with the days but thats up to you really.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks good.

Ideally want to get it down to 4 days, so...

Is this a good combo?

Monday Night - Legs (Quads/Hams/Calves)

Wednesday AM - Bi's & Tris

Friday AM - Chest & Shoulders

Sat PM - Back

Only think is deadlifts and squats will be fairly close together...

But if I deadlift at 6.30am I can see me lifting alot less...


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Id do back & shoulders together on friday mate & do chest on sat.. or vice-versa (less recovery time between squats and deads the other way though)


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Am i being dumb here lol

But i thought you were changing routine because you had less time mate, so how does going from training twice a week to 4 times help that ? lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

err he has less time in the evening, and not a great deal of time in the morning.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oi oi Bully! 4 days a week, 1 x 1hr of weights, 3x 30mins of weights is the plan.

1 evening and 3 mornings, or 1 evening, 2 mornings and 1 on Sat afternoon.

Plus cardio.

2hr drive home today


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

go 4 it mate, ive done 1 bodypart per day and loved it, great buzz... also bodyworks has done this to in the past..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll see how I go over the 6 weeks - I think it will be interesting!

Volume will be low, but weights will be heavy which my body seems to respond well to.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Changed my mind on the training front. I'm sticking with twice a week plus cardio for the time being. I will have to train every Monday and either Friday night or Sat afternoon, managed to move around some personal stuff.

Weight is now up to 17st 12lbs - roll on 18st! I'm still carrying some fat, but starting to lean out around my obliques. Increasing cardio to 2 x 15mins, and 2 x 30mins per week. I know I wont shift all the fat by any means as I'm still bulking.

Not checked BF% in a while. Going by the mirror and the pinch its still slowly going down.

Bi's seem to be stubborn and don't want to grow at the moment... Or at least thats how it feels in comparison to the rest of me.

Squats are now upto 175kg for 5.

Lower back is getting better following the introduction of ham string exercises - lower back tension is slowly releasing and I'm starting to be able to touch my toes again - at one point it was so tight I couldn't get past my knees.

Been doing gentle lower back stretches every day for my back - the single leg russian twist seems to be the best one.

(Lay down, Keep your left leg pointing to 6'o'clock, point your right arm to 10'o'clock, lift your right leg up and then stretch it out so its points to 4'o'clock... Then repeat on the opposite plane for the left leg....)

Dips are going well, 1st four sets seem easy and light with only set 5 being difficult.

So all is generally good at the moment 

Oh and I think its time I got a mod to move this thread...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump...

LeeB kindly moved my log into Progress Journals


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

your bi`s may not be showing much growth as they probly one of your worst bodyparts...

have faith and stick with it.

i was reading a how big are you guns thread at UKM and theres more than a few there who do no direct arm work 

that Big dude knows his stuff!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> that Big dude knows his stuff!


Bump that!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> your bi`s may not be showing much growth as they probly one of your worst bodyparts...
> 
> have faith and stick with it.
> 
> ...


Which dude is that?

My Bis and Chest suck.

Tris are coming on sweet though (which is where all my arm growth is coming from)

I was dipping while a guy was resting on his dip sets (i.e. he dips and while he rests I dip, i rest he dips etc) (its much better than waiting around for the beggars!!) he's about 13st/14st tops and has a quality set of guns circa 17", but the took on his face while I was blasting out dips with scrawny little arms at almost 18st while he used 30kg of assistance was hillarious... he was like "ehhh!!!" - he looked more Bi's that tris though.

(We were both put to shame by a lady in her mid 40s who could quite do chin ups for britain!!!)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i meant overall arm size-

i think you said they were 14" which is well down proprtionately from the rest of you([email protected] and no dirty love from the missus).

my arms used to be 13.5 i think

its good that youve taken to dipping and like it-

xris called them the upper body squat-

says it all


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I love dipping me 

Next step is a dipping belt.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hola! (Or in the words of Westwood's guide to speaking spanish... Holla!)

Made a couple of changes to the routine today - my training partner had missed a session this week and wanted to do some extras to what we would normally do.

I'll start my usual ramble









Deadlifts

Warmed up - 40kg for reps, and 80kg for reps.

5 @ 90kg

5 @ 110kg

5 @ 120kg

4 @ 130kg

And then the back started again. Now through a process of elimination and investigation I think what I am getting is crazy back pumps as opposed to my back locking up. You think that could be the case??

And then 80kg for reps again to finish off. Wasn't going to push it on deads until I've got confirmed whats stopping my progress.

Bent Over Single Arm Dumbell Rows

5 @ 20kg

5 @ 22kg

5 @ 26kg

5 @ 28kg

5 @ 30kg

Been a while since I'd done these so eased back into them.

Wide Grip Chins (Assisted)

5 @ 50kg Assistance

5 @ 30kg Assistance

Hammer Grip Pull Ups (Assisted)

5 @ 30kg Assistance

5 @ 20kg Assistance

0 @ No Assistance - failed miserably on this one lol!

Training partner wanted to do chest at this point, so I thought what the heck I might as well do some too.

Flat Bench Press

Warm Up - 12 @ 40kg

12 @ 60kg

Then to add something different in we did Bench Press 21s @ 60kg.

And then finally a 3,2,1.

3 @ 70kg

2 @ 80kg <-- PB

1 @ 85kg <-- PB, but I was assisted on the last 1/3.

I think I can hit 100kg Flat Bench within 10 weeks. I felt it alot more on the lowering part when I really tucked my shoulder blades in.

Dumbell Shoulder Press

2 x 10 @ 2x14kg

8 @ 2x14kg

Dropped Shrugs as last time they gave me a neck twinge, plus shoulders had been worked additionally in bench.

EZBar Bicep Curls

3 x 10 @ 35kg <-- Was shocked as to how easy these felt. I don't look forward to doing Biceps as to do them last on back day (which is perhaps why they aint growing... PMA!!!!!) but I think I've been underlifting. I'll try 40kg next week and see how I get on.

Side Bends

15 Each Side @ 14kg

Abs

10 Crunches on the left side (knees flat to the left)

10 Crunches on the right side (knees flat to the right)

10 Crunches with feet 2 inches off the floor

10 Crunches with feet 2 feet off the floor

30mins Cardio split between incline walking and the cross trainer.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Any chance you can video yaself from the front and from the side while doing ya deads.

Its obviously impossible to say, but IMO tall people like yaself dont normally make good deadlifters. Just because of your body mechanics. A video would really help tho, maybe a problem with form.

Just a thought


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oi Oi bully.

Good thinking. I'll try and get one done for both conventional and sumo style.

But yes I dont think I'll ever make a great powerlifter lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh and right bi is now 15.5" pumped which shocked me! (Does everyone only quote pumped bi size by the way...?)


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Oh and right bi is now 15.5" pumped which shocked me! (Does everyone only quote pumped bi size by the way...?)


NO!! Most quote pumped bi size and then add an inch or 2 lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pmsl!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Most peoples dead lift is way in front of their Squat until they are a very experienced powerlifter chances are there's something up with your technique.

A really common mistake is to drive from the legs first ending up with the bar just beneath the knees with legs more or less straight and then a huge amount of strain is thrown onto your lumbers to finish.

Your form looks spot on, on the avater for sumo start stance, if you are ending up with legs straight and back bent try concentrating on moving the weight off the floor driving from your hips, pushing them through as the bar moves up - this puts your back in the right movement.

Do you use a power belt mate? If not give it a go the extra support around the stomach takes some strain of your lumbers?

Ps for once I know what I'm on about I was a powerlifter for years and once went for a world record attempt on the deadlift. I've also completed a BAWLA coaching course although years ago. If you are struggling with it big time I could come across to the good side of the M1 and take a look at your form sometime. ;-)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol I nabbed the avvy from Ex Rx.net

However the offer of a form check is much appreciated. The trainers in the gym have okayed it three times but I'm still not convinced everything is okay with it.

I think I've said before that I have naturally big strong legs - probably from carrying around all my height and weight lol! But being tall = lower back problems.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Pikey said:


> A really common mistake is to drive from the legs first ending up with the bar just beneath the knees with legs more or less straight and then a huge amount of strain is thrown onto your lumbers to finish.


that made me think & i definitely do that!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Well...

Head wasn't in the right place today, but I won't go into that.

20 rep squats was the name of the game... Almost made it lol!

Squats

20 @ 50kg - Warmup

15 @ 130kg

10 @ 90kg

Bench Press

20 @ 20kg - Warmup

10 @ 40kg - Warmup

5 @ 70kg

4 x 5 @ 60kg

Dips

3 x 10 (Bodyweight)

Tris and Shoulders were fried after this! (I normally do 5x5)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

(Main emphasis was on correct form. Each rep was slow and deliberate)

10 @ 0 Weight - Warmup

10 @ 30kg

2 x 10 @ 40kg

Close Grip Bench Press

10 @ 30kg

2 x 10 @ 40kg

Calves

15 @ 115kg

15 @ 143kg

15 @ 152kg

10 mins walking, 3.5mph, 6% incline

Bench is down from Saturday, guess chest, tri's and shoulders are still partially recovering plus head not being in the right place will have affected it.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

when you do twenty rep squats you only do one set bud.

If you can do more after then you aint doing something right ! lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah I should have manned up and slowed down on the 15th to hit the final 5... The last 10 was my punishment.

They are harded than expected, but without the feeling of total leg anihilation (if that makes sense?)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

No backworkout Saturday or Sunday. Going to do a light one instead.

Sunday: Cardio was yomping around Matlock and the Great Masson Cavern. Given I was bent double whilst walking thats a back workout in itself...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bad session yesterday - head wasn't in the right place, and I'm still dealing with this cold and cough. meh!

3 sets wide grip chins

3 sets bent over single arm rows

supersetted with

seated rows

3 sets mili press

Barbell Curls

supersetted with dumbell curls

and home.

Still drinking tea to ease my throat.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

All things going to plan, I hope to have a monster squat session on Wednesday - hence going lightish yesterday.

Plan of attack - drop sets starting with 20reps @ about 300lbs.

Squat till indeed you drop.

Would like to try and hit a PB on bench too if I have any energy left, so I'll be carbing up today and wednesday, low carbs on thurs and fri with a slight re-feed on Saturday.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Nothing like setting yourself tough targets! I'm never fit for anything after a hard quad session never mind going for PB on bench.

Good luck mate respect due for having the balls to try it!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually thats good thinking.

I'll swap Bench and Squats around again so Bench comes first.

I want to hit 90kgs for a single on Flat Bench - my chest is weak and needs a beating into getting some better growth and strength. I then want to hit 70kgs for reps.

The Squats, well sometimes you just need to be a bit evil in different ways. I'm not really planning on hitting a PB on those for a while, just seeing how repping affects me.

From last weeks 15reps and then 10reps at lighter weights its meant it took me less time to recover. Normally I'm going balls out hitting PBs each week (extra 2.5kgs/5kgs on the bar each week), hopefully repping will give me endurance type strength


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> A really common mistake is to drive from the legs first ending up with the bar just beneath the knees with legs more or less straight and then a huge amount of strain is thrown onto your lumbers to finish.


I know this sounds daft but can you detail stage by stage how the perfect deadlift should be performed...?

Just so I can compare in my head how I think I'm doing it.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate

I'll try but can only talk in general as finer points will depend on your body type.

First thing is grip if you are power lifting training you'll want to grip with knuckles over bar in one hand and knuckles under in the other , this limits the bars tendency to roll out of your grip. If you aren't bothered about competition feel free to use straps and go for knuckles over the bar. I prefer a width just over shoulder width for a start let your arms relax at your sides standing straight and whatever width they centre at use that (neutral width), as you get into it you can try differing grips till you find your preference.

The next thing and probably more important is foot wear, you want flat footwear, boots or not is your choice, many power lifter use ballet shoes, myself I never got on with them preferring the ankle support from a lifting boot, Otomix bodybuilding boots are fine but running shoes are terrible. The reason foot wear is important is you should centre the weight over the middle of the foot and drive through the middle of the foot. If the weight is predominantly through the balls of your feet the weight will drift out in front causing way too much strain on your lower back, if the weight is mainly through your heels the weight will drag up your shins causing friction and grazing - ouch!. So running shoes all being equal would raise the heels and put the weight forward of ideal throwing undue stress on the lower back. Proper alignment will let the bar stay close to the body and allow the hips to come into play as soon as the bar comes over the knees.

So grip the bar, bar over the middle of your feet, tuck your back in with hips behind the bar shoulders over and slightly forward of the bar. Tense your core muscles (abs and lumbar prior to pulling the bar) Drive smoothly and slowly through the middle of your feet and at the same time slightly reducing the angle between your shoulder and vertical. The pull should be smooth and steady never snatched at or jerky and never fast. This should stop you ending up with the bar at your knees legs more or less straight etc. When the bar reaches your knees you should start to drive your hips up and in which will result in you standing upright holding the bar. Don't rotate the shoulders back this is asking for injury.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow thats way more detailed than I imagined. Quality post mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Right. Great session today. I dont remember all the numbers but I'll do my best to get everything down on paper (as it were)

Flat Bench.

Started off on bench as I feel its one of my weakest areas which I'm looking to progress on.

10 x 40kgs

10 x 70kgs

2 x 90kgs <- PB

After that we dropped the weight and tried to hit as many reps as we could ensuring form was near perfect with a real good chest squeeze going on. I think previously while I've been getting the weight low I've fallen victim to some 'arm benching' which has held my numbers back.

3 x 80kgs

6 x 70kgs

Raised the bench to an incline

6 x 50kgs

5 x 40kgs

Finished off with a set of 14 (4 were forced) dumbell flys @ 10kg

Chest felt really worked and looked pumped.

Overhead Squats

Wow - never tried these before, I loved them. Just using the Olympic bar for reps.

20 reps @ 20kg ATG.

Walking - 5mins.

Dips (BW)

10, 6, 5

Supersetted with light Overhead Tricep Pulls @ 30kg, 3 x 10.

Starting to ache around the collar bone when I'm dipping - it didn't happen when I did 5x5, just when I'm going for reps... May drop back to the 5x5 on these.

Squatting.

I was in the mood for some good squatting today. I think its my fave exercise in the gym. I was happy that the overhead squats had warmed me up, so I went for it.

20 reps @ 120kg. - 135kg was a bit much for reps last week, so I know where to start from on these. They were a killa. Loved em.

I rested up while my training partner did his 3 sets of 10 as I was going for heavy singles to finish off.

150kg x 1

175kg x 1

190kg x 2 <-- PB

200kg x 0.5 <-- Almost got it.

I had my trainer partner and another lad spotting me for the 190kg and the 200kg, the 190kgs were perfect but the 200kg was about 2inches above parrallel. I knew myself that I'd just missed it, but I was happy I was able to cope with the weight on my shoulders.

SLDLs

2 x 10 @ 40kg -- I need to 'man up' a bit on these I think. They are very tiring after hitting Squats. I'm defo feeling the benefit though.

Calves

25, 20 and 15 @ 151kg. We basically were trying for failure on each set.

Cardio

15mins HIIT.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I ache sooo much today!


----------



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> I know this sounds daft but can you detail stage by stage how the perfect deadlift should be performed...?
> 
> Just so I can compare in my head how I think I'm doing it.


The home of Holy Cross Athletics - Default - Official Athletic Site

Check this link out for Holy Cross. It might be useful. Also, I have a link for body fat measurement which you might be interested in:

Clutch Fitness Bodyfat Calculator

Hope these sites are useful to you.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cottagecheeseplease said:


> The home of Holy Cross Athletics - Default - Official Athletic Site
> 
> Check this link out for Holy Cross. It might be useful. Also, I have a link for body fat measurement which you might be interested in:
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll take a look at somepoint


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Andy - Overhead Barbell Squats are where you hold a Barbell over your head in the lockout position (like on a mili press) and then Squat.

It really works your core as your centre of gravity is raised.

I just did the bar last night, next week I'll add 10/20kgs and go from there.

They really worked all my back and abs, as well as letting me warm up for big Squatting.

Yeah some people dont like 1RM work, I'm planning to do it at *most* every other week, or more likely every 4 weeks. 1RM work really gets your body used to shifting heavy weights and in theory can activate more fibres than by doing your normal work sets, which in turn leads to strength and mass gains.

Powerlifters do 1RM work, as well as heavy doubles and triples to shock their body into getting up the weight ladder quickly as it were.

Obviously you can't do it all the time due to the strain you will place on your body. But sometimes you just know than you can get your maxes up.

Plus you get a great feeling after hitting a new PB


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

No back workout this weekend as I was boarding out my loft - well doing the labouring for it. Back workout will be tonight.

Sad as this sounds I decided to use the opportunity of labouring to see how I could use gym lifts in the real world...

I managed to use Farmers Walk, Overhead Press, Deadlifts and a few others.

I was knackered after labouring all day. (Had a nice nap at lunch though  )

I was so hungry that when I took the wife out for a meal that night I ended up eating 2 main courses.

POA for tonight - bring back deadlifts for reps. Hammer Wide Grip Chins with assistance, and drop the rows. Everything else will be the same - oh apart from I'll do Face Pulls instead of Shrugs.

I won't be taking it too heavy on Wednesday, as I'll be training for deadlifts with our very own Mr Pike on Saturday (all things going to plan...)

However - if my training partner is around on Wednesday (he may be on holiday) I'm going to try for the 200kg Squat I missed out on last week. Only missed by 2 inches as well grrr...

After Saturday I'll be de-loading and cruising for a few weeks. I've been hitting everything fairly hard so need to give my body a break. Plus I'm abroad for a few weekends so it makes sense to take it easy.

Getting into the 1000lb club will take me about 6 to 8 weeks I think based on current progress...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAO Bodyworks - Diet as requested.

Morning Shake (100g Whey/Casein, 75g Oats, Pint Milk), 95g P, 135g C, 18g F, 1082kcal

200g Chicken w/ Salad and Flax, 60g P, 5g C, 10g F, 350kcal

Baked Potato w/ Cheese, 40g P, 70g C, 30g F, 710kcal

200g Chicken w/ Salad and Flax, 60g P, 5g C, 10g F, 350kcal

Afternoon Shake (100g Whey/Casein, 75g Oats, Water), 80g P, 95g C, 5g F, 745kCal

Tea (Chicken/Steak, Sweet Pot, Veg), 60g P, 80g C, 10g F, 650kCal

Post Workout Shake (100g Whey/Casein, 75g Maltrodextrin, Pint Milk), 95g P, 135g C, 18g F, 1082kCal

Total 490g Protein, 525g Carbs, 101g Fat, 4969kCal

Today is high carb, but I semi-carb cycle dropping some of the carbs on none workout days.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> ok. this is the crux of the issue. is your diet posted up anywhere TH&S so i can have a shufty ? i wanna know how you come to the conclusion that 5000kcals from rice and chicken won't cause you put on body fat, but if you ate 5000kcals from other foods it would.


What I had been led to beleive was that simple carbs are more easily stored as fat than complex carbs.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats a sh*t load of food mate!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> Thats a sh*t load of food mate!


Hollow legs mate!

On a serious note though I look at it and see hardly any food on there

Not compared to LeeB's diet... 1.5g of chicken per day!! 

Taking the shakes out of the equation its only 4 meals, 2 cold and 2 hot.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Im sure Lee isnt consuming anywhere near 5000 cals a day tho!

It dont matter where your getting the calories from bud, they are still calories!

I can easy get 5000 cals a day down me (huge appetite) but i would get fat as fook.

If thats a typical days feed and your consistant with that im amazed you aint getting fat too. Especially as you train only twice a week and have a sit down job.

How much cardio / activity do you do ? (walking etc)


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hi bud, firstly i'm not criticising your diet. really, it looks sound to me. the point is was trying to make on the other thread is; you eat those foods to give your body what it requires in terms of nutrients correct ? you say your tally is 490g protein. do you think your body can use 490g protein daily ? maybe it can, but bear in mind that the recomended daily intake for an adult male is i think about 80g. of course, you are training to build muscle so you will require more than the average joe, but 600% more ? nothing wrong with eating that, many people do, but do you think your body is using all that protein to build and repair your muscle ? likewise, you say you're eating 5000kcals or as good as per day. what happens to these calories once consumed ? they are used by your body to perform all the funtions it does on a daily basis. being that there is undoubtedly an excess of protein consumed ie. more than your body can use for the specific purpose of consumption, what is happening to the rest of that protein ? it's used, stored, or wasted. your body will do this with fats and carbs too. use it if needed, store it if not, or waste it if it can't do either of the first two. this is simplyfying greatly, as i acknowledge there is a difference in your bodys reaction to the food type consumed, but basically if a kcal eaten is not used, it's stored or failing that, wasted. so back to my initial point (if i can remember that far back) eat the minimum requirements for your bodys' needs of protein fats and carbs. anything above that serves only one purpose for eating. because it tastes nice. if you like dry chicken eat it. if you like pop tarts, eat em. if you like peanut butter, you get the idea. if you gain fat and don't want to, cut out that excess chicken or pop tarts or peanut butter. eating efficiently is tricky, and you are right to edge towards the food type you are eating to provide your body with it's minimum requirements, but adhereing to strictly clean foods in the belief that you won't gain body fat by eating these foods is wrong. the only truth in that theory lies in the fact that 'clean' foods are less calorie laden than tastier foods, and as a result, you will probably consume fewer calories by eating clean all day. but bottom line, if you're not burning off 5000 kcals a day, but are eating 5000kcals a day, you're body will store or waste the excess. wether or not they came from chicken, pop tarts or peanut butter.

my longest post ever. even i'm not reading all that.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bottom line is calories vs calories out

Eat more calories than you burn = weight gain (keeping in mind u cant add lbs of muscle each week)

Burn more calories than you eat = weight loss


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers guys.

I walk maybe a mile or more per day, cardio is 15mins HIIT twice a week.

I'll look to trim down the eating - sounds like I can cut down on the whey.

Just diving out to the gym - I'll do a better post in a bit.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

I reckon you could cut it all down a bit bud personally, but you gotta do what works for you.

I just started doing 20 mins of HIIT after weights. On the treadmill, 1 minute flat out run (8 mph) 1 min 3.5 mph walk. Quite a killer. Mind you i am shockingly unfit!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

see, this is not what i wanted to do. the point i was trying to get across was in order to gain, eat. TH&S you've stated you're growing quite rapidly. if you are happy with that, then keep doing what you're doing. if it's working stick with it. if you're not gaining, change it. either way, do your own thing cos it works for you, don't do what some annonemous internet clown says just because he says it.

me change name confucious thinks i ....


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> see, this is not what i wanted to do. the point i was trying to get across was in order to gain, eat. TH&S you've stated you're growing quite rapidly. if you are happy with that, then keep doing what you're doing. if it's working stick with it. if you're not gaining, change it. either way, do your own thing cos it works for you, don't do what some annonemous internet clown says just because he says it.


Totally agree, if it works then why change it, ref to your cals surely as already stated in other threads we all have a different calorie requirement,ie. a skinny guy may require 5k cals pd to gain weight/muscle and an athletic guy may only need 2k.

its a very tough game as i think we all confuse a simple sport i.e. lift heavy and eat.. however we tend to over complicate the lifting and do our heads in over the diet thing and some i.e. me, tend to think spend 100's on supps is the answer and its not.

i think as long as we get the cals down us in a good ratio then we are ok diet wise and just lift heavy, cardio at nght should burn any excess cals away.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gents you are indeed bang on... I'm overthinking this aren't I?

Sometimes I think I read too much when I should just listen to my body/gut.

And Bodyworks - your hardly some anonymous internet clown now are you? 

I will look to trim down the kcals a bit, belly fat is slowly coming off. Tempted to up the cardio a wee bit but not too much.

Basically I'm lifting twice a week and going pretty much balls out all the time. Hence taking some time off to cruise and recover.

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Todays workout (Going light today)

Deadlifts stunk again. 115kg for reps. I can't pull it Sumo any more either? Random. Was lifting with a wide stance. Form must be off. (To be corrected on Saturday)

Wide Grip Chins, 3 sets with assistance.

Face Pulls - Heck these are tough! 3 Sets of 8 @ 49kg.

Mili Press. 5 Sets in total, first 2 on the machine, Last 3 were to failure.

Bi Curls - 2 sets @ 30kg.

Cardio and home.

Head isn't where it needs to be for deadlifts.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Quality nights sleep last night. In bed for 10, up at 6.20 fresh as a daisy.

Just thought I'd post some goals of mine and see how long it takes me to acheive them.

1# - Hit 100kg on Bench Press. ETA - 6-8 weeks (Current 90kg)

2# - Break 1000lb on Bench, Deads and Squats. ETA - 6-8 weeks (Current 946lb)

3# - Break 250kg on Squats. ETA - 6 - 9 months (Current 190kg)

4# - Get 17in arms. ETA - 12months (Current 15.5in pumped)

5# - Lean up to 10-12% BF. ETA 9months (Current 18% BF)

6# - Break 200kg on Deadlifts. ETA 6 - 9 months (Current 150kg max, stuck at 115kg for some reason at present...)

7# - Get 30in thighs. ETA 2-4 Years (Current 26/27in)

Just a few which are at the back of my mind.

I'm tempted to get a deadlift suit you know... I'd prob look a bit stupid in the gym but then who cares...?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Squatting tonight... Hoping to hit 200kg for a single after doing 20reppers on Overhead Squats (light... used as a warm up...), and then 'propper' 20reppers...

Bench... I'm hoping for progress for reps, I'll see what happens with that.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

How come you chose to do face pulls instead of bent over rows bud ??

Any reason? or just fancied doing them?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Was trying something else instead of shrugs. Shrugs are now going back into the routine though


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bench

Hit 92.5 for a 1RM, 70kg for reps, and generally just worked until failure.

Did 14kg flies at the end to exhaust the chest, and inspired by LeeB did some 'hard posing' (oooer!)

Squats

1 set light 20reppers

1 set light 20reppers but overhead

Tried to start at 150kg but that wasn't happening to backed down to 80 and worked up to 200.

Missed 200. Hips weren't in it 

Oh well. I was 2 inch off para last week - guessing it was a freak lift (I was very very psyched!)

One of the lads who was spotting for me did loudly say "Is that 200 you've got on there" which turned a few heads which was funny 

Honestly no beggar squats.

Training partner hit 140kg for 3 which I was impressed with - he was doing 60kg for reps a few weeks back. I think he didn't want to risk it, but with a bit of encouragement he went for it and hit it so kudos to him.

2 Sets Leg Press to failure

Dips - 3 sets.

Tri Push/Pull Downs - 2x15.

2 Sets GMs (light) to failure.

2 sets Calves to failure.

Adductors and Abductors - 2x10 @ 95 - highest it went. Outer thighs struggled on whatever one they are.

Cardio and home.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Was trying something else instead of shrugs. Shrugs are now going back into the routine though


I thought face pulls were for back width !?? Not traps


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone suggested as an alternative to shrugs, and something on exrx suggested they were right but I can't find the links.

Maybe it does both? I dunno!

Shrugs and deads will build my traps in the long run.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Home


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lol was just looking at that before.

either way they are dropped


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I know you haven't asked for any views on this but &#8230;..

You don't half set yourself some difficult goals mate. If you do manage to drop 6% BF and increase your upper arm measurement by 1.5 " in 8-months it'll be an incredible achievement. That's one hell of a lot of muscle to put on ( I don't know how tall you are but THS suggest you aint a short arse like me) and would by default mean you'd be packing it on around the rest of your shoulder girdle. Go for it mate but can't help think you'd need to put at least a couple of stone of muscle (not weight) on to achieve it.

Re the dead lifting suit, if your aim is bodybuilding and not power lifting then why bother with something that gives you mechanical assistance when doing the lift?

Yes you'll lift more but that's more of an ego trip than stressing the muscle if your using a suit to achieve it &#8230; While loads of the guys on here will use wraps etc I prefer to use weights I can lift with strict form on my own (I use straps for heavy back work), less chance of injury and you won't grow while you're injured! My quads have improved significantly since I stopped using knee raps and my knees don't hurt all the time anymore ok I don't squat near 300K anymore and I don't get the buzz of guys gawping when I'm shifting that sort of weight either but then my legs are improving&#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi mate.

I'm 6ft 6" (and 250lbs). Yeah they wont be easy goals, but I never want to set easy goals. Basically due to my personallity type I need hard goals so they are like a carrot dangling out in front of me all the time. If I'm not being told by someone that what I'm aiming for is impossible I'm generally not happy 

Being realistic I know I wont make all of the goals in that time frame.

And everyone should feel free to comment on the stuff I put in my log - its always welcomed. 

As the old addage goes - if you want an inch on your arms you need to pack on a stone - so I'd need to gain 20lbs to get my arms up. I'm eating like a horse so I'll hopefully go someway to getting there.

If I dont make my goals in the time frame then I haven't lost anything - I only lose if I give up on the journey to reach my goals.

I dont know if my aim is bodybuilding if that makes sense? I've always wanted to be 'athletically fit' if that make sense - lean but with a good size to me. I dont have the discipline to do what you guys do.

However you probably are right on the suit thing - my thinking at the time was if I can use something to gain assistance in lifting heavier weights, then by one means or an another my body would get used to dealing with the heavier weights and I would start to grow and gain in strength.

By the sounds of it my thinking was flawed, but I was just exploring options.

In essence my goal is to be able to lift heavy weights (and keep progressing) and be leaner yet bigger than I am now. My reckoning is that I need to pack on another 30lbs of LBM for me to get to a size I would be happy with.

I always just try to say what I am thinking at the time in my log - it lets me see how I'm progressing


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

As I said not a short arse like me then 

Can't fault you I do the same thing with both the goals and posting up what I'm thinking.

Just had another thought on the suits and they may be a bit more humane than when I used them now, but to work they have to be very tight - so tight they leave burst capillaries under the seems, awful things - best left to competitive power lifters.

And if your aiming to put muscle on a lean up to me by any definition that's bodybuilding, just because you aren't competing doesn't mean you aint bodybuilding.

A really good friend of mine is about 6'4" and has put about 7 stone on over ten years, he'll never compete he doesn't like the modern look preferring the 70's classic shape. He's focused on his diet and training just doesn't want to be ripped - it doesn't mean he isn't a bodybuilder


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fair play. I will investigate them - where is Chris Jenkins when you need him??? But if they only work when they are really tight they aint worth it.

And good point about your friend.

I'm not a bodybuilder in my head yet if that makes sense? I feel more committed than your common or garden gym rat, but when every people ask why I'm devouring chicken my gut response is always cos I'm trying to bulk up down the gym.

Maybe one day in a few years time I'll turn around and think that at some stage I've managed to make the mental transformation to a bodybuilder but without realising it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thought I'd do a quick update - I've been rushing around all day today. I'll prob edit or add to this post later.

Chris Pike (Pikey) very kindly offered to train with me to have a look at why my deadlift was doing so poorly. Really enjoyed the training Chris - so many thanks.

A few things were noted - firstly that my shear high made the mechanics difficult, and secondly that my form was off so even someone much stronger would have had difficulty pulling from the position I was trying to.

We started off lifting conventional, then tried Sumo which worked for a while, but I finally managed to get correct form on conventional lifting, and found that a tight lifting belt releaved some of the burdon on my lower back.

We didnt go too heavy as we were mainly working on form, and mainly did 2 and 3 rep sets having warmed up with a few higher rep sets.

Worked my way upto 140kg - breaking my plateau, and Chris said he thought if I kept my form I should be able to get upto around 180kg within a reasonably short period of time if I kept working on it.

One of the things I was doing wrong was that I had the bar too far away from my shins, and I wasn't setting my lowerback in the correct position - hence the strain being placed on there.

The bad news...

He also had a look at my Squat form. Sadly what I, along with a trainer in the gym and my two spotters considered to be parallel - a 90degree angle between the calves and the bottom of the hams - sadly wouldn't get any green lights at a powerlifting meet... Parallel is a straight line between your knee joint and your hip joint regardless of quad/ham/calve size.

That too me felt very close to being almost ATG squats.

So the long as short is while I have squatted 190kg to "parallel" and 200kg to what I thought was 2inchs above "parallel"... Sadly it wasn't parallel so I haven't really squatted it...

Oh well. Time to leave the ego at the door and make sure I'm doing it correctly.

I was quite pleased that the bench press form corrections I'd made myself were indeed correct, so that was an added bonus.

We almost went for a PB on bench, but as I was starting to tire - we spent almost 2 hours in the gym lifting and talking - we decided against it as it would probably need some assistance on the way up.

Chris - many many thanks. You are an excellant and patient teacher.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice work tall.

Thats why i always video myself on squats!

Lots of people fall into the trap of adding weight to the bar on squats and not going as low.

Best way to solve the prob is box squat! you goto the same depth everytime.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

it was great to meet you and you did really well to pick up what I was saying and improve so much in a couple of hours.

I'm sure with patience and practise on your form your pb on the deadlift will break 180K in no time. Stick to low reps and moderate weights with perfect form till you've nailed it. Once you have weights will increase easy enough.

Sorry about the squats but you're far better of knowing, from what I've seen today you've got strong legs so the extra few inches won't hold you back. And take heart like I said I've seen plenty of guys squatting much shallower.

Main thing is mate can that gym, you've been getting poor advice, try World Physiques in Mansfield Paula Bircumshaw ex Olympia competitor and her other half Steve run a cracking gym, they are both knowledgeable, its well equipped, with a good hardcore vibe


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers Bully. Time to reset the Squats. Box squats could be an idea.

Lol - No worries Chris, its better to know now than to carry on uncorrected.

Yeah I think I'm gonna have to change gyms - I'll have a chat with my training partner, and I'll give World Physiques a look in.

Strangely my lower back actually feels alot better today


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a quick update with some progress photos.

Honest opinions greatfully received. Appologies for the poor quality of some of the photos!


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

You've definatlively added some thickness there mate......shoulders seem to be lagging a bit though.

Good luck with your deads and squating.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about lagging bodyparts yet mate, it will probably even out a bit.

Adding mass and keeping quite lean.

Nice one dude


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers gents. Shoulders do look a bit lagging, hopefully they will come along now my bench has improved.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ello gents.

I'm back but shooting off straight away on another hol.

Time off the gym has paid dividends in my lower pain - pain has subsided, im still stretching everyday and getting regular massages but I think it just needed rest.

When I come back I'm going to alter my diet somewhat. I'm planning on doing carb cycling more aggressively than I have been. I'm not going to use the terms Bulk or Cut but the POA is to build muscle and try and shift some flab.

I dont think I'm too fat, but at times I've noted I'm suffering from bloating which makes me look as though I have a fat belly.

POA - drop to about 3500kcals per day. Drop anything like bread or beer or grains or spirits etc etc from the diet to reduce bloating. Also I need to stop breathing into my belly which makes it look even more bloated - my chest feels tight if I breath into my chest, so someone suggested getting the chiropractor to crack it for me.

I'm soo looking forward to getting back into the gym!

Ramble over - time to wash and re-pack.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Got back late on Monday from short holiday no 2.

Took some measurements last night, all measurements are cold (i.e. not pumped)

Arms: 15.5" - Increase of 0.5"

Thighs: 28" - If I'm correct thats a 2" gain, and 4" in total since March.

Waist: 37.5" - down 0.5" (see below)

Chest: 44" - Same, but it looks more defined now. I think its grown and I've lost some chest fat.

Had a chat with a nutritionalist who puts my stomach bloat down to the amount of food I've been eating. Odds are my stomach has just grown, and I may be carrying some undigested food in my intestines.

It was suggested I go for a colonic... I really didn't fancy that in the slightest, so I tried the 'home' version and managed to drop 0.5" off my stomach.

I am holding a layer of fat on my stomach I know, and its getting more pronounced as my obliques start to lean up.

We bounced some ideas around and thought back to when I did a cut last summer (I over did that one and waisted alot of muscle...) and I mentioned that someone (razg) had suggested a PMSF (Protein Sparing Modified Fast).

So I think I'm going to give it a try for two weeks starting Monday.

(I wasn't very keen on them based on information I've read in the past, but they explaination I was given made sense)

Its a very simple diet. I can eat what I like, when I like, as long as the foods are from the following list:

Chicken

Beef

Green Veg

Any other veg from the negative calorific foods list

Protein Shakes in Water

And I need to supplement with Oils - Fish/Udos?Olive/Flax but not too much, and increase my vitamin and mineral intake.

2 weeks, no cheat days or cheat meals, no carbs.

If I do start it on Monday, I'll do a daily food log to let you know how I get on.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

keep us posted on that ths.. sounds interesting if it works..

what about when you come off it? dont you still run the risk of the 'rebound'?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Firstly for everyone thats reading I thought I'd better say what my definition of rebound is, as I'm no expert and I could have got it wrong.

I think rebound to be a short, sharp and fast increase in water weight following a carb depletion diet which is linked to the levels of sodium retention.

Someone else may explain it better than I can.

So avoiding the use of the word rebound, on the diet I will be carb depleated, and following the diet when I 'carb up' as part of the carb cycling, I will be taking glycogen into my muscle tissues. For each 1g of glycogen I can expect 3g of water to go with it.

But to be honest I'm no worried about the water weight - the key is the fat loss. For this I need to get into Ketosis again (ahhh breath like pear drops!)

Oh before anyone asks I won't be bothering with Ketostix (Ketosis measuring papers that you wee on...) as I'm not hugely over weight and so odds are I'll use all the ketones as energy.

So in short I'm not trying to loose weight - just fat, and I do expect to loose and then re-gain some water.

I'm no expert at all in this, I've done a longer version before with good results (barring too much muscle loss) but I rebounded badly that time (too much bread, chips and beer on the holiday which the six pack was 'built' for...)

The more I'm thinking about it, the more I'm thinking I will do it to be honest.

I'd better buy some scales at the weekend...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I am now sat salivating over the thought of steak with freshly steamed green beans covered in garlic and olive oil, and grilled aspargus...

I just need to think about the level of calories I'm going to go down to.

Some people go as low as 900kcals which for me is just too low.

I'll think I'll just have to see what I can manage on and alter on a half daily basis.

Oh I don't plan to try and set any PB's in this period either...  )


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Todays 'Planned' Diet

Breakfast: 50g 90+ Protein in Water

Meal 1: 176g Chicken with 35g Salad, 30g Pesto, 7g Flaked Parmesan and 20g Olive Oil

Meal 2: 176g Chicken with 35g Salad, 30g Pesto, 7g Flaked Parmesan and 20g Olive OilMeal 4: 50g 90+ Protein in Water

Meal 5: 176g Chicken with 35g Salad, 30g Pesto, 7g Flaked Parmesan and 20g Olive Oil

Meal 6: 300g Mince Beef with 100g Green Beans, 50g Asparagus

Meal 7: 50g 90+ Protein in Water

350g Protein, < 30g Carbs, Circa 100g Fat.

This comes out at approx 2300Kcals. I'm worried this may be between 600 and 1000kcals too high to see any huge benefits (Standard PSMF is circa 800kcals...) However its the first day so I don't want to go too overboard on the calorie cutting.

If I feel okay I will drop Meal 4 and/or 5.

Additionally today is a training day (first day back!!) so I need to have enough energy for that.

Fats will be tapered off tomorrow.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Additionally as BF% is notoriously difficult to accurately take, I will be using other metrics to gauge my progress.

Aiming to keep/improve strength, reduce stomach/waist size, improve definition.

Current weight is 18st 2lbs. Current 'claimed' BF is 18% - but that could be +/- 2% in either direction.

Over two weeks I would expect to loose at most 8lbs of bodyfat (which would be great if I can do it) which would take me to 15% body fat.

I'll also try and up my cardio in this time - currently doing at least 1 mile of walking per day, but I need to increase that really.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i used to have the same prob with my lower gut-

still do to a degree-

its just one of those things that takes time imo.

just consider the difference in the shape of your lower stomach first thing in the morning and last thing at nite...

its actually good to breathe with the stomach and i dont think its gonna make it look bigger-if anything it`llk be tighter,but yeah get your back cracked for sure...

your lower back stomach area shape will improve in time with your deads/squats-

promise LOL

oh yeah when you look at your stomaqch are you breathing in or out-

makes a massive difference for pics!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If I breathe with my stomach (i.e. full deep breaths) as I do in the gym then it comes out somewhat and during this there basically an area formed between my chest and my stomach where my tshirt gets caught if that makes sense?

I'm just holding my stomach on pics - as close to good posture as I can which I try and maintain generally anyway.

Have a feeling part of the bloat is from eating bread - not that I do that often, but if I do eat it I can feel bloated for days.

It could be a wheat allergy/mild IBS. These two weeks should let me know.

Oh I bought I belt in the sale on Saturday. Really wanted that Inzer rachet action one... Then I had to put a new set of tyres on the Merc... Settled for a USN one... Damn cars...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

those inzer belts look nice for sure!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah they do look sweet. I've seen a load of guys on Britains Strongest Man using them too...

Still my USN belt comes with USN written on the back in silver... Beat that...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ian,

Get some soluble fibre there is a good chance that you don't have a good digestive transit time and you have full bowels, which would account for the bloat. Holland and Barrett do something called Regucol which is basically soluble fibre and digestive enzymes, My protein do various products as probably do most chains. See my question to Paul about Stomach cramps.

I used to get a lot of issue with my stomach stretching my T shirt just below my ribs even in show condition, I now take 2 tables spoons of soluble fibre in water each evening - my stomach has noticeably shrunk

Looking at your diet there isn't going to be a huge amount of fibre there so this could be the reason for the bloat. Not sure where you got the diet from and I'm no expert but 30gram of carbohydrate per day is very very low, I know you have a job where you are using your head for a living, I can't think straight at those levels, personally speaking I'd drop the fats, junk the parmesan, there's still significant amounts of fat in the steak, and raise your carb intake for a guy of your size 130gram a day will still be very low.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo mate - dunno if you read the post a few pages ago, but its a Protein Sparing Modified Fast I'm trying for two weeks. You're not supposed to have any carbs, and the fats are supposed to not give you the 'fuzzy head'.

I've got some fibre caps on hand, but I'll try and get some of that soluble fibre in town today. (Random one... Derby has a Nandos, so no need for you to goto London for one now  )

PSMF is basically a short term, super charged atkins type diet, energy from protein and some fats.

I will bear in mind what you said about the fats though.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep going to go post show. My training partner substitutes fats for carbs and goes for days just eating greens - works for him - doesn't for me - easy enough to tell if you go dizzy or not though.

The soluble fibre is great though went into a health shop in notts yesterday and got some more - felt a bit daft buying a bloody great tub of soluble fibre, digestive enzymes but then I've always been told I'm full off.... 

Was also fun watching H eat a bacon and brie pannini with cranberry sauce and a capuccino but I was good yesterday...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Was the health shop in Notts Vit-A-Min by any chance?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning All!

Only time time for about 30mins workout last night so I just deadlifted.

60kg x 10 (Warm up/Speed work)

60kg x 5 (Warm up/Speed work)

80kg x 5 (Felt warmed up but thought I would work up slowly)

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 3

160kg x 0 <-- Missed this one at half way

160kg x 0 <-- This didn't get off the floor

160kg x 1 <-- Nailed it after a few minutes rest.

160kg = PB 

Diet is as per yesterday, however I've cut back on the olive oil and the pesto, no parmesan either today. Felt wide awake and hungry when I woke up this morning, so added some Olive Oil to my protein shake with water.

Weight this morning was 110.5kg - thats a 4.5kg drop since Sunday. This will just be water weight as I'll be using up all my glycogen on the fast. Waist is down 0.5inch.

Took my vits this morning too - kept forgetting over the past few weeks, also took some Fibre caps and have some more to take.

Depending on how I feel I may add in another meal after breakfast tomorrow of 2x Ryvita with some form of cheese.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Felt as though I was flagging a bit at lunch time, so I went for a walk to clear my head (approx 2 miles) and treated myself to a Diet Pepsi. Sadly it wasn't a Diet Pepsi Jazz as Bodyworks won't allow source requests on the board... 

Just checked my belt and within a few days I should be down to using a new belt hole.

A few bits have come up in my personal life, so I will be starting to do a 3 day Push/Pull/Legs split as of tomorrow morning, but working out first thing in the morning at least twice per week with an evening or a Saturday afternoon covering the third day. I know I've toyed with idea for a while but it looks like I need to do it now.

Planned routine is as follows:

Legs:

Squats (ATG x20 no PBs for a while)

SLDL

Calves

Hip Abductors

Hip Adductors

Push:

Bench

Dips

Close Grip Bench

Mili Press

Possibly some shoulder work - clean and press?

Pull:

Deads (POA to try and increase these)

Rows

Lat Pulldowns

Bis

I'm not very good at doing routines for myself, and I can see that the Pull day is a bit light compared to the others. Deads will take it out of me I know, but I can't think if theres any thing else I need to add in?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Mate,

Not sure which one it was - it was in the Broadmarsh centre somewhere near Pier. And three letter FSC ????

As you've asked for comment I'll give my opinion Don't underestimate the drain on recovery from Dead lifts and squats in the same week. I think I mentioned to you I used to do one or the other in any one week.

Also I'm a big fan of pre exhaust work, so I'd perform some isolation movements, bench isn't the best chest builder in the world, I'd then say its questionable to perform dips and close grip prior to shoulder press - your triceps will be mashed which will limit the shoulder workout

You don't mention sets reps but, sticking my nose in why not try a completely different approach might just shock your body a bit.

Legs

Leg extensions two sets triple drop to failure

Leg press matrix 20 full reps 5, 5 and 5

Leg curls 3 sets 20 reps

Calves try a triple drop set, standing to failure, off of block and then seated

Push workout

2 sets flat flyes moderate weight 15 - 20 reps

2 sets incline dumbbell press moderate weight 15 - 20 reps

2 sets side laterals 15 - 20 reps

2 sets side raise off bench - good for shoulder cap and rear delt - you've guessed 15 -20 reps

1 set clean from hang and press 15 reps

2 sets pushdowns matrix 15 full 5, 5 and 5

Pull

Straight arm pull over on machine 2 sets

Lat pull downs 2 sets to front full stretch

Bent over rows 2 sets

Shrugs 2 sets

Dumbbell bicep curls 2 sets

I know it's only two working sets per exercise but warm up first and then two working sets believe me if you give each set everything you'll be pumped and mullered.

If you fancy it I'll be happy to push you through anyone of these workouts - I promise you a good ache and I honestly think this routine would be productive for you.

Ps congrats on the deadlift - told you it wouldn't take long!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> those inzer belts look nice for sure!


I got one of those   

"blows own trumpet"


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Me too - well worth the extortionate cost of shipping from the US


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Legs
> 
> Leg extensions two sets triple drop to failure
> 
> ...


Cheers Pikey.

I was thinking on the way to work I might drop Squats in favour of leg press (Shock horror! The rule on internet boards is everyone must squat... isn't it...?  ) to allow my deads to increase.

Whats "Leg extensions two sets triple drop to failure" - I get the 2 sets part, but whats the triple drop?

"side raise off bench" - is that like a reverse fly but lying on a bench?

"Straight arm pull over on machine" - I dont think we have a pullover machine... Unless I've not got my head around what it is?

"Lat pull downs 2 sets to front full stretch" - is that a lat pulldown where you pull it down to stomach level?

And would it mean dropping deads? 

I think I might need a run through with you on the Push workout - that looks the most complicated lol!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> "blows own trumpet"


 eeeew - keep that to the privacy of your own home


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Right back to the diet.

I've dropped 5.5kgs since Sunday, and about a pound since yesterday. Chewing gum is now being used to full effect as I appear to be in ketosis.

Energy levels are good, added in a couple of extras last night - 2x ryvita with a total of 10g paresan and a handful of raspberries, and I added some cream to my bedtime shake.. Meat was Pork last night with a shedload of green veg.

Modifications today - having low cal tikka chicken (2g of carbs per 100g) 350g in total, added olive oil to my morning shake, I will be using my extra shake today and I plan to have two evening meals (one may be PostWorkout if I go today, I may go Friday morning)

Waist has reduced in size by an inch, stomach is looking alot flatter, I'm now on the next belt hole down.

I wont have a real clue what the fat loss is until the end of the two weeks, but I'd hazard a guess that I may have lost 1-2lbs by tomorrow morning, with the rest being water.

Waist Size loss will be partially water and partially a huge reduction in stomach bloat.

Very happy thus far, no major energy issues - in fact I'm very awake in the mornings now and getting to work early (shock horror!) - quality of sleep is fantastic.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Squats have there place no doubt about that but for reasons mentioned in my journal I perhaps back squat about twice a year when I get the urge - normally after watching someone going shallow with too much weight , there's plenty of other ways to work legs. I always think there's a lot of macho bullsh1t flying around gyms and the view you can't train legs without squatting is a product of that (Waiting for the tirade of abuse).

Leg extension triple drop to failure - grab 3 pins and put them in the weight stack, lowest pin at a weight you can perform strict for x number of reps, I usually go for 12-15 the aim being that the last rep is positive failure not just a number so if you can do another 5 do another 5 etc, pull the lowest pin out to the next pin which should be set at a weight to perform another x reps immediately, I aim for 8ish for me 60% of the first weight is normally about right, then when you've failed on the second pin pull that to the lightest weight and perform x reps those to positive failure. If you really want to crank up the intensity get your training partner to take you through to negative failure on the second set at the lightest weight. Don't do this too much you won't recover.

Side raise off of bench - haven't a clue as to the proper name. Lie on your RHS on a bench holding a weight in your left hand with arms straight across your torso so the weight is close to the floor. Raise the weight keeping the line of travel parallel with your torso to a point that your arm is at a right angle to your torso and vertical. This exercise is a brilliant isolation movement and you won't believe the feel in your shoulder cap. To target rear delt move the weight across your body line so keeping a right angle to your torso from start to finish - I usually perform parallel until failure then immediately hit the rear on the same set.

Then swap sides to get your other delt 

Straight arm pull downs on machine - if you don't have one use a lat pull down - you're a tall guy so stand in front of the machine grab the bar overhand at about shoulder width and then bend your legs so your in a body position similar to a down hill skier but with your arms overhead - with straight arms smoothly pull the weight into your upper thighs.

Lat pull downs full stretch - sorry I meant allow the weight to move your shoulder girdle at the top of the movement as in shoulder blades this will fully stretch your lats in that range of motion then pull the weight down to your chest - I find I get a better feel if I bring the bar down slightly in front of my body line which limits the assistance from biceps. Use a lightish weight until you get used to the movement -keep it strict no point using momentum and body weight as you won't target the area you're trying to train.

Drop me a message and we'll T up a day to take you through the workout - we can use my usual gym as you'll not be deadlifting - you can always deadlift every other week which to my mind is enough anyway as you are not using any aids to recovery if you get my drift.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I love squatting, but I'm not loving the fact its building a large muscular derrier... 

Cheers for this Pikey.

I'll PM you now.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh Diet update... Bought some FibreSure today... Flipping expensive... (£6.99 for 195g!) I'll be adding it to my protein shakes to keep me regular


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> eeeew - keep that to the privacy of your own home


If i could do that dude i wouldnt leave the house lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> If i could do that dude i wouldnt leave the house lol


I don't know how much post-pub TV viewing you do, but there used to be a TV show called Distraction which was hosted by Jimmy Carr. One of the contestants 'claims to fame' was he was paid to do 'that' by Manumission in Ibiza as part of there nightly show... He got 7Euros a night and no doubt a sore back/neck/whatever...

Needless to say I've never ever bothered going to Manumission.

One of my staff in his leaving interview also informed me he used to be able to do 'that'... Thankfully for him I wasn't called on to give him a reference... 

Just thought I'd throw that in for any the readers out there


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Back on topic...

FibreSure was worth its weight in Gold...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lost about another pound or so over night, chewing gum will be in full effect today...

Had too much diet coke yesterday which has left me bloated, I'm just gonna cut that out and stick to water and black coffee if I need a boost.

Energy levels aren't as good this morning, but are still good all things considered.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Upped my breakfast protein shake to 100g Protein in Water with a generous helping of cream.

Its left me feeling 'fuller' and less hungry, I'll have another 100g shake (+ 5g Fibre) close to 11 and then some chicken this afternoon and beef this evening.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Couldn't get that full feeling yesterday afternoon so I resorted to 200g of cheese (60g Protein, 60g Fat) - plus I was getting fed up of chicken and protein shakes.

Replaced my evening protein shake with 'real food' last night (shock horror!) - in the form of bacon and eggs...

I've lost about another pound overnight so I'm hovering above 109kgs at the moment.

Trying to eat all real food today so it will be chicken all day and then beef again for tea with a Protein Shake Post Workout.

Desperately in need or something to 'snack on' - just to take the edge off from time to time. I've called on Mr Ryvita twice this week with either butter or a smidgen of cheese.

As long as I don't feel hungry I can cope with the lack of carbs - although I was dreaming of pasta, and spuds, and pasties, and cakes last night...

Need some help to try and ramp up the fast loss in week two, so I'll do a separate post in a sec.

Starting to see some definition at the bottom of my shoulders and between the front and the side of my shoulders. Which is nice.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Felt good this afternoon, looking forward to my tea 

Keep checking my condition in the mirror in the Loo... Luckily for me its a single loo so no one can walk in one me PMSL!

Stomach does look and feel a heck of a lot flatter which is what we were after.

I've no idea how people manage to stay off carbs for any period of time... Even talking of carbs makes me hungry... Time for some more chicken


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mmmmmmm treacle pudding!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Doh my update doesn't seem to have saved.

I'll try and recreate it quickly without all the witty anecdotes.

Saturdays Session

Still on my diet so wasn't feeling as strong as usual, I was also training without my training partner. I'd also been running around like a madman on the morning.

Incline DB Chest Press (Weight is Per DB) Supersetted with Flies

Warm up - 18kg x forever

3 @ 35kg (Daftly aimed for a PB...)

3 @ 30kg (10 x 18kg Flies)

5 @ 28kg (8 x 18kg Flies)

10 @ 20kg (8 x 18kg Flies)

Struggled getting going with chest.

Squats

Warmup: 20 ATG x 50kg

20 ATG x 90kg

2 ATG @ 130kg - had to the roll the weight off at the bottom of the 3rd one scaring the lad who was spotting for me.

Leg Press

3 x 15 @ 150kg

Tricep Pushdowns (Machine)

3 x 8 @ 70kg

Chest Press Machine

8 @ 63kg

8 @ 71kg

6 @ 80kg

Did Chest Press as it was right next to the Tricep pushdown machine.

Overhead Tricep Extension

10 @ 40?kg

Tricep Pulldowns (Rope)

20 @ 25kg

Shoulder was still sore and arms were knackered so I decided to do some light shoulder work on the cable machine.

Shoulder Press (Cables)

3 x 10 @ 25kg per side

General stretching, hanging from the pullup handles, 5 pullups, some hanging leg raises.

Calves

3 x 15 @ 105kg

Decline DB Chest Press (Weight it per DB)

3 x 10, 8, 6 @ 18kg

Couldn't 'feel' my chest being worked on the day, and it just seemed to fatigue really quickly, feeling it today though especially in the middle and bottom of my pecs - assuming this is the Decline DB Press.

Routine wasn't as organised as I would have liked, but I was knackered and had to try and work what I could until I felt happy.

Up early in the morning (6.30am) for training for the next week to see how I get on.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Training partner turned up late for training which kind of put an end to my plans. Shoulder is still playing up abit too so I packed in the direct bicep work after 5 reps and called it a day.

Deadlifts (Light)

10 @ 50kg

10 @ 50kg

5 @ 90kg

5 @ 110kg

Lat Pulldowns

10 @ 35kg

10 @ 70kg

10 @ 63kg

10 @ 52kg

Seated Rows

10 @ 35kg

10 @ 70kg

10 @ 63kg

10 @ 52kg

Curls - 5 reps


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh yes I forgot to add this.

Had an Anniversary party to goto on Sunday where I ended up eating a Jacket Spud and some of the Wifes lovely Tiramasu (sp?)

As a result I'm now holding an extra 4lbs of water which hasn't pleased me...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

The 4lbs of Water dropped off in time for this mornings weigh in, but resulted in zero fat loss. I'm not too worried as I've got till end the end of the week.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just had my last meal of plain chicken with some black pepper - yum!

Think I'm back to fat burning again as apparently my 'breath was spelling of record cleaner... again...' (acetone...)

I had a really low cal day today to make up for eating spud and pudding at the weekend - just chicken and two shakes, with about 5 coffees in the morning and water all afternoon (Try Sainsburys Strawb and Kiwi flavour fizzy water, no cals and tastes great...)

Leg training in the morning along with biceps as I missed them on Monday.

Ahhh Legs and Biceps... What a classic combo


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

No buddy curls today - slept through my alarm and got to the gym 20mins late. training partner had eating something dodgy so he had to go home.

Bis (Arm/Preacher Curls)

Warmup - 10 @ 25kg

8 @ 47.5kg

8 @ 52.5kg

8 @ 45kg

Didn't want to go too crazy as elbow and shoulder still twinge.

Legs

Leg Extensions

Warm Up: 15 @ 50kgish

2 x Triple Drop Set (Started at 77kg - can't remember the exact drops) Reps - 12, 8, 6

Leg Curls

Warm Up: 15 @ 50kgish

2 x Triple Drop Set (Started at 77kg - can't remember the exact drops) Reps - 12, 8, 4

Leg Press

Warm Up: 15 @ 50kgish

2 x 15 @ 124kg

Calf Raises

Warm Up: 15 @ 50kgish

3x 15 @ 115kg

Triple Drop Sets are a killa!! Could (can!) barely walk - not in a pain way, just in a I have no energy left in my legs way...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh just hit 108.9kg this morning too, forgot to add that.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

How come you are doing legs curls? Why the tripple drop sets?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howdee.

Having to train 3 times per week at 6.30am at present, so just trying out Pikey's suggestion on page 24 (http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/23262-my-first-post-go-easy-24.html#post213020)

Not sure how much of my log you've read, but squats were running ahead of deads and my glutes had been growing too much for my liking from squats, so I'd been thinking for some time about dropping them to allow deads to increase.

Many roads to rome and all that.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Ah. But wouldn't you be best with just sticking to leg extensions and and dropping the curls? They are really only shapeing exercises after all.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Not really - extensions are for quads, curls are for hams - I need something in for hams to stop my lower back getting too tense, and leg press / squats doesn't cut it for me in terms of good ham work...

I have tight hams...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Forgot to update my log this morning... Weight was down to the low 108s

I'm due to train tomorrow but I may postpone that until Saturday afternoon and do I test to see how my strength is faring up.

I expect a jump in water weight when I come off the diet on monday.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

I was always taught that extensions and curls are not for building mass, and they they are used to bring lagging muscles up to scratch, although I could be wrong.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Interesting point - I'm no expert but the leg routine was suggested by someone who uses it and has used it to increase the size and definition in their quads.

I'm not vastly concerned with getting my thighs bigger at this point TBH - they are running at 28" as it is which causes me enough problems with suits and jeans etc.

If you beleive in 2a and 1a and even 2b type muscle fibres - some do some dont, doesn't really bother me either way - things like drop sets should stimulate all the fibres as you are going for strength and endurance.

I never used to consider dumbell flies a valid chest exercise, then I started doing them as a post exhaust exercise and my chest grew... My bench increased... I was quite shocked (I'm not attributing all the growth to flies by any means...)

Being honest I was narrow minded about ATG squats too... Now I actually like them and they are helping, not hindering my knees. Don't get me wrong I don't go heavy on them by any shape of the imagination, but I do think they are a fabulous warmup - especially 20 rep ATG squats.

The problem with Squats in general is that they do work your glutes, which means if you have a strong lower body your glutes will grow and give you an oversized derriere... I have a fixed idea in mind of how I want to look, and 'junk in the trunk' isn't really on my radar...

I've read a couple of bits on how to reduce load on glutes during squatting which I may put into practice at some point, but there are many roads to rome so I'm quite happy trying out a new routine.

I peaked at squatting 190kg for 2 - but I wasn't quite getting to 'Powerlifting Parallel' - Pikey when we trained how far off 3 green lights was I? 4-6 inches? Or was it a bit more? I think the top of my quads were at 90degrees with the front of my shins, but thats not parallel (even though it looks it...) - Parallel is a straight line between your knee joint and your hip joint (is that right Pikey?)

Right anyway following on front my ramble... Had a refeed/cheat meal today. I'm guessing this will affect my weight by between 1 and 2kgs by the morning, final weigh in will be monday morning.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi THS, yes I say 4 - 6 inches off of 3 greens. How's the leg workouts going? I'm just back in from Hams and calves.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mate those drop sets are a killa!

I'm having to workout at 6.30am at the mo, and the past 2 weeks have been low carb... I could barely walk afterwards!

I like it!

Struggled with the Leg Press Matrix, I wasn't sure how far each one should be so I just did normal leg press.

Wasn't quite sure what on off block calves were so just did normal calf work.

It made a nice change.

Trying the push workout tomorrow in full


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

My Sida arrived this morning, I bought a Sida Complex which basically is a natural ECA stack and contains:

Guarana 750 mg (22% Caffiene)

Sida Cordifolia 125 mg (10% Alkaloids)

White Willow Extract 100 mg (20% Salicin)

Having read the back when they arrived I thought I'd bought some pants weak ones. So I took 4 before breakfast.

I'm still buzzing.

Going off for my chest session shortly - I'll let you know how I get on as the day goes by.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just back from my Push workout.

(Weight shown is per DB)

Flat DB Flies

WarmUp: 15 @ 12kg

2x 15 @ 16kg

Incline DB Bench

Warm Up: 10 @ 16kg

15 @ 20kg

5 @ 20kg, 5 @ 16kg, 5 @ 16kg

Okay - I've never done Pre-Exhaust work before but either I was working out too intensely or well I dunno what but that last set was an absolute killa. I mean I got down to 30% of my 1RM!!

Chest felt worked but my ego felt bruised. Honestly I was hoping no one would see me struggling to Incline DB Press 16kg dumbells...

Side DB Laterals

Warm Up: 15 @ 8kg

2 x 15 @ 12kg

Side DB Raise Off Bench

(Aka Lying DB Delt Flys)

1 x 15 @ 4kg

1 x 15 @ 6kg

2 x 10 @ 6kg

2 x 5 @ 6kg

Yes I was that mullered... I had to use the girly silver weights...

Tricep Pushdowns Matrix

2 x 15 Full, 5,5,5 @ 35kg

Clean And Press

5 @ 25kg (Barbell)

Could have done more but I'm too tall so I couldn't get to full lockout (low ceilings...)

Chest Press (Machine)

8 @ 56kg

I am completely shocked as to how much that made me work - my shoulders have never had such a good workout, chest feels pumped and worked and tri's just feel huge!

But I don't know if I like the chest routine - I will however stick with it


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cool all about stimulating the muscles not the ego mate ;-) I think you did pretty well there. Do some cardio as well, just something low intensity to keep the fat coming off and I think you'll be surprised.

I showed one of the guys who I work with pre exhaust as he hadn't changed in years of training and got him eating clean and he's chuffed to bits with the improvements. Where he trains in Leeds some of the guys were taking the p1ss about girlie weights - they must be impressed because now they are trying it too.

the trick is to keep stimulating growth by trying new methods, can always drop heavy compound work in now and again.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ha ha indeed! Check the ego at the door etc

Chest felt pumped all night - I was quite impressed!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Well had my 'final' weigh in this morning... 108kg 

So thats a weight drop of 7.5kg over 2 weeks, of which I estimate 8lbs is fat with the vast majority of the rest of the weight being water.

Took a photo on the mobile this morning which I'll try and load up (broke my digi cam doh!) when I find my Bluetooth dongle. I was quite surprised as to how good it looked on camera - I never think cameras capture the true representation (i.e. I always 'feel' I look bigger in the flesh than I do on camera)

Stomach is looking much flatter so I'm a happy bunny 

If anyone is interested I'll knock up a quick article just about my experiences of two weeks worth of PSMF, hurdles encountered, pros and cons etc - i'm not advocating the use of them but i found it a useful two weeks - the real test is how my body adapts over the next few weeks though which will be interesting. We obviously don't want any yo-yo effects.

As it stands I estimate my body fat to be around 16%, as I am still carb depleated my BF% will drop marginally as I put some water on (Due to Bodyfat mass staying the same, but a weight increase due to water retention from increased glycogen storage)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh Added 50g(ish) of ready break into my morning shake


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Don't we know how to live life ready brek what luxoury....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ha ha! Yup I ran out of finely ground ones from MyProtein


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

from what I can read from this is your just not pushing enough weight, and for gain you need a split system, not full body. On the supps you'll find a new wonder pill every month, but they dont legally excist, just take agood multi vitamin but it should be covered by your food,best protein eggs, top bb vit B6. question/ when you give a weight is that with the bar?. Read up and find a good split routine were you dont work the same musle again for at least 48 hrs, its winter for me so I dont work my legs, chest whatever more than once a week but when I do they get hit.dont go mad on cardio. and dont go spending more than 90 minutes inthe gym at a time because you can loose your gains that way.

Well good luck


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

freddee said:


> from what I can read from this is your just not pushing enough weight, and for gain you need a split system, not full body. On the supps you'll find a new wonder pill every month, but they dont legally excist, just take agood multi vitamin but it should be covered by your food,best protein eggs, top bb vit B6. question/ when you give a weight is that with the bar?. Read up and find a good split routine were you dont work the same musle again for at least 48 hrs, its winter for me so I dont work my legs, chest whatever more than once a week but when I do they get hit.dont go mad on cardio. and dont go spending more than 90 minutes inthe gym at a time because you can loose your gains that way.
> 
> Well good luck


Old log mate (2007)

New lifts are SQ: 210 | DL: 220 | BP: 150

*Edit* FYI The Full body routine I did added >50kg to my DL, 50kg to my Box Squat and 20kg to my Bench, but I don't think thats in this log.


----------



## mikeperryfitness (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice numbers, what's your shoulder 1 rpm, DB press/BB press?

Just interested


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

mikeperryfitness said:


> Nice numbers, what's your shoulder 1 rpm, DB press/BB press?
> 
> Just interested


No idea - never tried 1rm for shoulders.:becky:


----------

